# Fischernetze in MV



## Lxvxfxxld1 (19. März 2007)

Also ihr lieben Leute, Wer sich nur beschwert und nichts tut ist selber Schuld. Die Fischer, die nicht alle aus MV kommen, mache einem von Jahr zu Jahr das leben schwerer. Und wer da glaubt, es seine keine Mefonetze, der irrt gewaltig. Stellt hier mal rein, wo ihr überall Netze gesehen habt und wie lang die sind. Ich habe mich, mit der Fischereiverwaltung geschrieben und wenn sich niemand beschwert und sich die Angler nicht zusammen tun, wird das noch schlimmer werden. Ein Herr vom Amt sagte nur zu mir, versuch mal 6 Angler zusammen zu bringen, ( er angelt selbst ) um was dagegen zu machen......... 6 Fischer, die dafür sind, stehen sofort bei mir auf der Matte. Der Fischer darf laut Amt ( ich will mich jetzt nicht festlegen ) 18km Netz, ohne Unterbrechung stellen. Eine mindestgrenze zum Ufer hin entfällt ganz. Er hat nur die Schonzeit einzuhalten.


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Na dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen.  

Hier mein Vorschlag:

Du erstellst das entsprechende Schreiben, da du ja schon Kontakt mit den entsprechenden Stellen hattest und die jenigen, die sich dem anschließen wollen, schicken dir dann per PN ihre Namen und ggf. Anschriften, so daß du diese zum Schluß mit anfügen kannst. Das erstellte Schreiben kannst du hier ja mal zum Besten geben, damit sich jeder ein Bild machen kann. #6 
Ich wäre dabei. #6  #h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Seit diesem Jahr Dauernetz seit mitte Januar zwischen Warnkenhagen und bis kurz vor Steinbeck. Wird zeitweise richtung Warnkenhagen hin verlängert. Ca. 3,5 km lang, ohne Verlängerung. ( Google Earth ).


----------



## MefoProf (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Gute Initiative! Wenn ich so lese, was da in MV abgeht, kann ich wriklich  nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Um dem ganzen mehr Gewicht zu verleihen, könnte man noch so einiges machen.

Unterschriftensammlung
Verbände und Vereine mit einbeziehen (denke da zB an Sportfischer, Naturschützer, Tourismus (ist ja auch nicht gerade förderlich für denTourismus, wenn man vor lauter Netzen gar nicht mehr ins Wasser kommt)
Argumente sammeln und belegen


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Hallo Freunde der Meerforelle!
Die Netze sind wirklich ein Ärgernis. Ganz besonders schlimm scheint es in der Lübecker Bucht zu sein. Es gibt aber kaum Möglichkeiten, solange die Netze legal sind. Daher sollte man sich die Blamage einer Beschwerde gegen legale Netze ersparen und zunächst einmal ganz konkret klären, was legal ist und was nicht.
Wäre ja schön, wenn Du das einmal wirklich klärst. Es gibt da, so glaube ich zumindest, auch noch Unterschiede zwischen Vollerwerbs- und Nebenerwerbsfischern.

Zur Netztstellerei in "Schonzeiten". In SH gibt es keine Schonzeiten auf Meefo - in MeckPomm schon. Aber: Wenn ein Fisch dann in der Schonzeit so blöd ist, sich in einem Dorschnetz zu suizidieren, wird der Fischer das als Beifang ebenfalls ins Töpfchen tun. Ich glaube, das ist sogar bis zu einem bestimmten Satz hin legal.
Also: Kläre doch zunächst einmal, was legal und was illegal ist, erkundige Dich, wo man sich gegen illegale Netze beschweren kann, bzw. was man tun sollte.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Wir reden hier nicht von Illegal oder nicht. Das was die Fischer mache, ist legal. Es wurde Anfang 2006 über ein neues Fischerreigesetz entschieden. Das Problem war nur, es waren keine organisierten Angelverbände ( DFSV )oder auch nur Angler dabei. Aber jede Menge Küstenfischer. Jedes Gesetz ist solange gültig, bis es ein neues gibt. Siehe SH. Wenn 1000 Menschen Druck ausüben, werden sie auch gehört werden. Auch die Wochenendwohnungsvermieter finden das ganze zum :v 
Keine Gäste mehr, die anreisen von hinter Hamburg, die mal zum Wochenende zum Fischen kommen.

 vom Landesanglerverband MV
*Text und Fotos Burkhard Wegner*

*Unterschiedliche Regelungen für Angler sowie Berufs-, Nebenerwerbs-, Freizeit- oder Hobbyfischer gelten an den Küsten der Ostsee. Während die Regelungen in Schleswig-Holstein, Dänemark und verschiedenen Regionen in Schweden insbesondere dem Schutz der wandernden Großsalmoniden Rechnung tragen - nicht zuletzt aus touristischen Gründen - beinhalten die Regelungen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern durchaus noch Konfliktpotential.*​
*__________________________________________*​*Ein erfolgversprechender Platz. Die drei Brandungsangler aus Boizenburg haben sich eingerichtet. Die Rutenständer sind positioniert, das Gerät ist einsatzbereit und der aufgestellte Schirm bietet ausreichend Windschutz. Die Dämmerung hat begonnen, langsam kann's losgehen. Da nähert sich von rechts ein kleines Boot, und ein Fischer beginnt mit dem Auslegen seines Netzes. Entfernung zum Strand: 80 -100m. Nach getaner Arbeit geht es für den Fischer wieder heimwärts, noch ein freundliches Winken zu unseren drei Anglern …
Denen platzt beinahe der Kragen. Das war's. Umsonst die Anreise, umsonst die ganze Vorbereitung und aus der Vorfreude auf die gemeinsame Tour ist Ernüchterung geworden. Das freundliche Winken des Fischers wird von den dreien als reine Verhöhnung verstanden - wenngleich dies sicher nicht so gemeint war. Eine erfundene Geschichte? Keineswegs - und beileibe kein Einzelfall.*




*In Mecklenburg-Vorpommern gibt es derzeit 443 Haupterwerbsfischer, 149 Nebenerwerbsfischer und 402 Freizeitfischer. Hobbyfischer, wie in Schleswig-Holstein, gibt es in M-V nicht! Bei den Nebenerwerbsfischern ist die Gesamtlänge der eingesetzten Netze auf 300m beschränkt, der Freizeitfischer muss sich mit 100m begnügen. Freizeitfischer sind ehe malige Berufsfischer und können nur die Gebiete befischen, in den denen sie zu ihrer Hauptberufszeit gefischt haben.*​
*Konkretisieren wir diese Zahlen exemplarisch auf die Wismarbucht, so ergibt sich folgende Situation: In der Bucht dürfen 100km Netze gestellt werden. Die 41 Freizeitfischer dürfen 4100m Netze auslegen, die 15 Nebenerwerbsfischer 4500m und für die 56 Haupterwerbsfischer verbleiben somit 91400m. Das sind ca. 1600m Netz für jeden. Wenngleich Haupt- und Nebenerwerbsfischer grundsätzlich gleichgestellt sind, so gibt es neben den zugelassenen Netzlängen noch weitere Unterschiede. Die Haupterwerbsfischer entrichten deutlich höhere Beiträge in die Kasse der
Seeberufsgenossenschaft und die technische Abnahme der Fischereifahrzeuge steht den Haupterwerbsfischern alle zwei Jahre, den Nebenerwerbsfischern alle vier Jahre ins Haus. Soweit ein paar grundsätzliche Bemerkungen zur Haupterwerbs-, Nebenerwerbs- und Freizeitfischerei. Hieraus allein ergeben sich natürlich noch keine Konfliktfelder. Warum also die zunehmende Entrüstung vieler Angler an der Küste? So wie unseren drei Anglern aus Boizenburg ist es Jahr für Jahr vielen Anglern an der Küste gegangen. Das belegen die zahlreichen und zunehmenden Beschwerden, die in der Geschäftsstelle des LAV eingehen. Das Auslegen von Netzen dicht unter Land bedeutet, dass der Brandungsangler sein Geschirr einpacken und den Heimweg antreten kann, denn moderne Hochleistungsruten und -rollen lassen Wurfweiten von weit über die 150m-Marke zu - direkt in bzw. über die Netze. Der Rest bedarf keiner Erläuterung. Es geht hier also ganz und gar nicht um Neid, sondern schlicht und einfach um die ungehinderte Ausübung der Angelei! Überdies muss der Angler 100m Abstand von den Einrichtungen der Berufsfischerei halten!*​



*Aber auch die Meerforellenangler sind erbost. Seit 1993 wird in die Laichgewässer dieser Großsalmoniden, wie z.B. Hellbach, Wallensteingraben, Tarnewitzer Bach und Redentiner Bach Besatz eingebracht. Mit großem Erfolg! Mit großem Erfolg vor allem auch für die Stellnetzfischerei. (Vergl. angeln in M-V, 2-2002). Bis zum Jahre 2001 wurden in den Zuflüssen allein der Wismarer Bucht über 600.000 Meerforellen ausgesetzt, finanziert aus den Beiträgen der Fischereiabgabe und inzwischen aus den Erlösen der Ostseeangelberechtigung.*
*Nach intensiven Verhandlungen mit der Finanzministerin erreichte der Landesanglerverband, dass ein Drittel o.g. Erlöse in Besatzmaßnahmen zurückfließen. Und die Erlöse aus der Ostseeangelberechtigung wie die aus der Fischereiabgabe kommen aus den Brieftaschen der Angler!
Nur zu gut zu verstehen ist somit der Unmut, der sich in der Anglerschaft breit macht; denn ca. 50.000 Jahresangelberechtigungen und ca. 50.000 Tages- und Monatskarten spülen erhebliche Summen in die Kassen des Landes. Nicht unterschätzt werden darf ferner der touristische Aspekt.
Inzwischen rufen Angler aus Schleswig-Holstein oder Hamburg die Angelgerätehändler oder Vereine an der Küste an und informieren sich über die Situation. "Wieder alles voller Netze?", so die oft gestellte Frage. Wird diese bejaht, bleiben die Angler weg. Kurt Johansson, der in seiner Zeit als Leiter der weltbekannten Mörrum-Fischerei im schwedischen Blekinge sich intensiv um eine Reduzierung der Netzfischerei in der Hanö-Bucht erfolgreich bemühte, machte mir einmal folgende Rechnung auf: "Welchen Wert hat ein mit der Angel gefangener Lachs und welchen Wert hat ein mit dem Netz gefangener Lachs? Nehmen wir einen 20kg Lachs als Beispiel. Der Fischer bekommt für das kg ca. 30 SEK. Somit verkauft er seinen Lachs für ca. 600 SEK. (Das sind heute ca. 60 Euro). Ein solcher Lachs mit der Angel gefangen hat den ca. 100-fachen Wert. Der Grund ist folgender: Der Lachsangler verbringt mehr als einen Tag am Fluß. Hotels, Pensionen und Leute, die privat vermieten, partizipieren daran. Der Erwerb der Angellizenzen finanziert die Besatzmaßnahmen und die Gehälter der Angestellten dieser Fischerei. Viele Gäste reisen über Fährlinien an und die Angelgerätehändler würden in solch kleinen Orten wie Mörrum keine Überlebenschancen haben, wenn es den Lachs nicht gäbe. Der Lachs ist das Gold der Region und gleiches gilt für die Meerforelle." Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist ein Land, dass durch seine Küstenformationen den Meerforellen, aber auch anderen begehrten Angelfischen, wie Hecht und Barsch, beste Lebensvoraussetzungen bietet. Dieses touristisch zu nutzen, ist eine große Chance. Wenngleich die Ankündigung der Aktion des LAV "Keine Netze an der Küste" viel Staub aufgewirbelt hat und auch den Hausfrieden im Präsidium des Landesfischereiverbandes nicht unberührt ließ, so lässt sich dennoch feststellen, dass es Handlungsbedarf gibt. Der LAV wird in den nächsten Monaten
seine jahrelangen Bemühungen fortsetzen, um ein Stellnetzverbot im 300m-Bereich vor der Küste in der neuen Küstenfischereiordnung zu verankern. Ich bin sicher, dass trotz unterschiedlicher Positionen eine tragfähige Lösung gefunden werden kann - fernab jedweder Konfrontation - denn die ist nicht gewollt - wie mir auch Wolfgang Brätsch vom Angelverein in Klütz versicherte.*​ 


Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Meerforelle!
> Die Netze sind wirklich ein Ärgernis. Ganz besonders schlimm scheint es in der Lübecker Bucht zu sein. Es gibt aber kaum Möglichkeiten, solange die Netze legal sind. Daher sollte man sich die Blamage einer Beschwerde gegen legale Netze ersparen und zunächst einmal ganz konkret klären, was legal ist und was nicht.
> Wäre ja schön, wenn Du das einmal wirklich klärst. Es gibt da, so glaube ich zumindest, auch noch Unterschiede zwischen Vollerwerbs- und Nebenerwerbsfischern.
> 
> ...


----------



## elbtwister (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

richtig leute#6 ,wir müssen etwas gegen diese netze tun!in dänemark hat man es ja auch geschnallt,das der angeltourismus mehr geld in die kasse bringt als der gemeine fischer.also sollte eine unterschriftensammlung gestartet werden,bin ich dabei.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Nur damit hier nichts falsch verstanden wird: Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn wir eine Ordnung an den Gewässern bekämen, die beiden Seiten gerecht wird und gerecht ist.
Der Verein für Fisch Und Umwelt ist beauftragt worden, die Verhältnisse zwischen Markgrafenheide und Der Landesgrenze zu SH zu untersuchen und zu dokumentieren. Das kann man in deren Jahresheft nachlesen. Das Ergebnis sollte mitgeteilt werden - ob das geschehen ist, weiß ich nicht. Hier könnte man ggfls. einmal mit Fragen nachhaken, wie der Stand der Sache ist. Es gibt dort eine eigene Homepage, die viele Infos zum Thema enthält.

Ein Eindruck, der sich mir aber auch aufgrängt ist, dass es trotzt der 200m Regelungen in SH dort ein wesentlich unentspannteres Verhältnis Angler-Berufsfischer gibt, als in MeckPomm. Mir fällt auch immer wieder auf, das viele Kutter vor Boltenhagen das Kürzel "TRA" führen..


----------



## Der Pilot (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Fantastischer Beitrag!!!
Wenn man bedenkt was jeder Fisch an Euros in Form von Steuern (Benzin der Anfahrtskosten, Mwst auf Angelgeräte, u.s.w), Übernachtungen, Verpflegung und *AUSGERECHNET IN*
*M.V. DIE KÜSTENKARTE KOSTET, *dann wird einem schlecht.
Zumal der Bestand vor allem von den Angelverbänden getragen wird. Man sollte was tun.

*Wer kennt sich aus mit Unterschriftenlisten und dernen sinnvoller Weiterleitung?*


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

@ Dolfin 

In SH ist die Situation genauso angespannt wie in MV. Nur in MV und sonst nirgends mehr, nicht mal mehr in Skandinavien,  können die Fischer machen was sie wollen. Deshalb auch immer die Boote mit TRA. Ein alter Spruch, kanna hier nicht, Kanada.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ist ja schon gut - aber bleib mal ein bischen auf dem Teppich "Pilot" ...(passt so schön - grien)
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Die Küstenkarte in MeckPomm kostet 20 Euro das Jahr. Du hats eine riesige unverbaute Küste und dazu die Bodden. Für mich noch immer das beste Raubfischgewässer Europas. Alles für n Zwanziger. Dafür krieg ich nicht mal 100 Wattwürmer....

Natürlich bringt der mit der Angelrute gefangene Fisch erstmal mehr in die Kassen. Aber auch die Berufsfischerei hat ihre Geschichte und Berechtigung. Mich stören hier die Nebenerwerbler wesentlich stärker ( z.B. die komische Truppe auf dem Eitz ).
Wir können doch hier nicht wertvoll und wertlos gegenüberstellen. Wohin soll das gehen?
Es gibt tausende normale Urlauber, die wollen an der Küste auch nen frischen Fisch essen. Auch die lassen Geld da - sicher mehr als die Angler. Also laßt uns doch unsere Verbände antreiben, dass sie ein vernünftiges Miteinander aushandeln. 200m Abstand wären doch schon mal ganz gut. Flußmündungen und Zwangspassagen für alle sperren ( auch für Angler ) usw...


----------



## eastspöket (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

mooin mooin loide
es soll auch nicht heissen,das dem Fischer ein Berufsverbot an den Küsten ausgsprochen wird. ER soll nur weiter weg bleiben und gr.Lücken in den Netzen lassen. Nicht so wie in Steinbeck, das ein Angler der auf das Riff  watet, dann die Netzfahne mit der Angelspitze berühren kann.Wenn wir genau dagegen etwas tu'n können und wollen dann bin ich mit dabei.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Sorry Leute, muß hier was richtig stellen. Der Artikel, kommt nur als Quelle vom LAV MV. Der Text ist vom meeresanglerverein schwerin. Aber mit bestem schlechten Gewissen und nur für einen guten Zweck.


----------



## knutemann (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Dolfin schrieb:


> IAlso laßt uns doch unsere Verbände antreiben, dass sie ein vernünftiges Miteinander aushandeln. 200m Abstand wären doch schon mal ganz gut. Flußmündungen und Zwangspassagen für alle sperren ( auch für Angler ) usw...


|good:
Wenn dann die Verbände eine hier od. andersweitig erstellte Unterschriftenliste zur Unterstützung brauchen bzw. darstellen, dass die Angler eine nicht zu unterschätzende Lobby haben (sind), bin ich auch für die Sache zu haben und unterstütze diese gern#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

@ Dolfin,  |good: 

Die 20 € der Küstenkarte von MV sind im Gegensatz zu der damit zu beangelbaren Gewässerfläche ne Lachnummer. Damit wir uns nicht missverstehen. Es ist schon toll, wenn man wie z.B. in SH keine Küstenkarte braucht, aber es dürfte ja hinlänglich bekannt sein, dass ein Großteil der Einnahmen aus den Küstenkarten auch der Meerforellenaufzucht zu Gute kommen. #6   Somit also voll ok!!!
Natürlich nervt es auch mich, wenn ich in dem besagten Revier immer wieder Schiffe mit dem Kürzel TRA sehe. Aber es gibt ja nun mal keine Grenze mehr. Für mich und nicht nur für mich, stellen die Freizeitfischer, Nebenerwerbsfischer und was weis ich wie die alle sich noch bezeichnen, das Problem dar.
Klipp und klar! Es geht um die Netze direkt vor Land!!! Das muß ein Ende haben!!!


----------



## andre23 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

hej...

habe mich zu diesem thema schon an anderer stelle verewigt...
"mefo boltenhagen"...aber mal ganz ehrlich..."riesige unverbaute küste"...habe über 20 jahre in der wismarer bucht geangelt...und die situation wird von jahr zu jahr extremer...das eine sind die netze, das andere...wo kommst du denn heute noch an die guten stellen ohne boot ran...von land aus sind doch kaum noch stellen zu beangeln...ob auf mefo oder aal...fischereischonbezirk...naturschutzgebiet...
durchfahrtsverbote...bestes beispiel ist der breitling...als angler kaum noch ein rankommen...aber die nebenerwerbsfischer pflastern ihn mit reusen zu...dort siehst du vor fähnchen kein wasser mehr.. bzw parkgebühren die für touristen gemacht sind....und wenn du mal falsch parkst steht die polizei sofort parat...und werft mal bitte einen blick auf die gewässerkarte selbst für bootsangelei nur noch rote bereiche...ich denke schon das wir hier in den letzten jahren stark beschnitten worden...wohl auch deswegen weil es wohl keinen wirklich interessiert hat bzw. es alle mürrisch hingenommen haben ...wäre wirklich schön wenn man zusammen an diesen einschnitten etwas ändern könnte...

mvh andre´


----------



## scandifan (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

nabend zusammen.....

auch ich habe diese situation mit den zugpflasterten stränden schon vor rügen und auch vor boltenhagen / steinbeck erlebt #d :r :v ....
die netze standen dort  teilweise bis ca. 80 Meter vor die Küstenlinie und in mehreren reihen........
es ist richtig das auch die fischer zu ihrem recht kommen müssen, denn die jungs ernähren damit ihre familien  
jedoch sollte es schon gewisse grenzen geben, die von allen respektiert werden !!!!!!!!!!!
wenn man mal bedenkt wie viel arbeit und geld in den letzten jahren in das "Projekt Meerforelle" geflossen ist,
wäre es wohl nicht zuviel verlangt diese Fischart nicht als "Brotfisch" zu verheizen !
ganz abgesehen davon ist es ein schlag in die weichteile für die vielen leute die schon jahrelang für die erhaltung bzw. stärkung der bestände beitragen ... und dies  meißt ehrenamtlich !!!!!
....eigentlich bin ich ein wenig erstaunt, wie wenig resonanz insgesamt zu diesem thema kommt ;+ ;+ 

ein fragender scandifan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Die Situation - gerade in MV - ist in den letzten Jahren fast schon unerträglich geworden.
Anfang der 90er konnte man dort noch wirklich gut fischen (nicht nur ziemlich allein, sondern auch ohne wirklich viele Netze), heute dagegen sind es nicht besetzte Stellen, oder übervölkerte Strände, nein es sind die Netze, die immer mehr werden. Dieser Eindruck ist, wie ich hier lesen kann, nicht nur bei mir vorhanden.
Deshalb habe ich den schönen Stränden dort (leider) von Anfang März bis Mai den Rücken gekehrt. Und das schon länger. Macht einfach keinen Spaß, wenn man sich auf den Weg macht und dann endlich ankommt und trotz kilometerlangen Fussmarsches keine Stelle ohne Netz findet.

Wenn ich wo unterschreiben soll......einfach Bescheid....bin dabei #6


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

*Also, habe gerade noch mal mit dem Amt für Fischerei in Rostock gesprochen. Der Witz ist, das es im Winter 2005/2006 beinahe zu einer Lösung gekommen wäre. Man hat sich die Angelplätze rausgesucht und vorgeschlagen, das die Fischer 500m auf beiden Seiten der Zuwege, nicht stellen dürfen. Damit hätten sich auch die Fischer anfreunden können. Das ganze wurde dann, in Federführung vom Ministerium, zerredet. Die Fischer, können nichts machen, da sie in Konkurrenz zueinander stehen. Wenn der eine Fischer da Platz läst, kommt der andere und stellt auf. Das was helfen würde ist, wenn man das Ministerium bombardiert mit BESCHWERDEN. Es reichen auch nicht 50, sondern 150-200. Zu richten an das Ministerium für Landwirtschaft. Eine Beschwerde ist nur mit der postalischen Adresse gültig. Zu senden an*:
g.martin@lu.mv-regierung.de
u.blume@lu.mv-regierung.de



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hier mit möchte ich eine Beschwerde loswerden, über die unzumutbaren Angelbedingungen an der Küste von Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Es gibt für uns Angler kaum noch Möglichkeiten, in Küstennähe zu fischen, da alles mit Netzen zugepflastert ist. Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer und so kann und darf es nicht weiter gehen. Der Vorschlag der 500m Grenze zu jeder Seite der Zuwege, muss umgesetzt werden. Es kann nicht sein, das es für Angler, auf einer Länge von ca. 20km noch gerade mal 500m befischt werden können. 

MfG


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Also, ich habe mal den Anfang gemacht. Die erste Beschwerde ist raus.:vik:


----------



## knutemann (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Die Zweite:vik:


----------



## Maddin (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

is raus


----------



## mot67 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

jupp, auch raus. zusätzlich hab ich noch folgendes hintenran gehängt:

Desweiteren möchte ich anregen eine ähnliche Verordnung in der KüFO wie in S-H zu erlassen, die einen 200m Mindestabstand der Stellnetze zur Uferlinie vorschreibt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Moin,
ich habe im Namen unseres Vereins auch eine Mail mit diesm Thema zur Regierung geschickt.



> Sehr geerte Damen und Herrn,
> an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich im Namen des 1. Meeresanglerverein Schwerin e.V. einmal über die unmöglichen Angelbedingungen speziell vor der Küste zwischen Groß Schwansee und Boltenhagen beschweren. Es kann doch nicht sein das man dort gerade jetzt zur Meerforellensaison vor lauter Fischernetzen nicht angeln kann, oder eben völlig aussichtslos auf einen Fisch angeln muß.
> Die Fischer stellen ihre Netze sehr oft so dicht unter Land das man mit der Spinnrute seinen Köder drüber weg werfen könnte. Manchmal stehen die Netze sogar in mehreren Reihen.
> Was das schlimmst ist, meist sind es Fischer aus Schleswig Holstein die sich an den Besatzmaßnahmen unseres Landes erfreuen und uns Angler auslachen wenn sie auf dem Wasser an einem vorbei fahren und die großen Meerforellen aus ihren Netzen sammeln.
> ...


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Moin Moin ,
super Sache die hier abgeht deshalb ist die Mail gerade weg mit der Bitte um Antwort da das Thema im Internet heiß dikutiert wird und das solche Zustände nicht gerade den Tourismus förden |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Maddin (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Hier die Antwort auf meine Mail:




> Sehr geehrter Herr,
> die Thematik wurde in der Vergangenheit gerade mit dem Landesanglerverband mehrfach erörtert und es kam letztlich zu den neuen Regelungen, die wir seit 2005 haben. Ich empfehle daher, sich mit dem Landesanglerverband in Verbindung zu setzen, zumal Ihr Vorwurf in der Pauschalität zumindest für MV nicht zutrifft. Das belegen im Übrigen die von Jahr zu Jahr steigenden Anglerzahlen neben dem kontinuierlichen Rückgang an Berufsfischern.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Im Auftrag


----------



## elbtwister (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

so meine beschwerde mail is raus:q .hoffe nur wir werden genug um was zu bewegen.die brandungs freaks #h müste das thema doch auch interessieren.also leute beschwert euch:q .


----------



## Der Pilot (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Viele von uns engagieren sich seit Jahren für die Bestände von Lachs und Meerforelle in unseren Flüssen. Das zum Teil mit erheblichem finanziellen Aufwand. Zusätzlich zahlen wir Küstenkarten in MV, nicht aber in SH oder Niedersachsen.
Die Deutschen Küstengewässer sind freie Gewässer!
Der kommerzielle Fischfang hat sicherlich seine Geschichte und Berechtigung und gehörte schon ewig zur Küste als viele Meerforellenangler noch mehr Geld als heute in Skandinavien liessen. Nur gab es vor unseren Bemühungen kaum so viele ufernahe Netze wie heute! Es ist eine recht einseitige Respektlosigkeit gegenüber dieser Bemühungen. Und ausgerechnet in MV, wo viel Geld von Anglern aus ganz Deutschland gelassen wird, gibt es keine vernünftige Regelung, nein man nimmt sogar Geld. Bei den Dänen fliesst das Geld der Angelkarten zu erheblichen Teilen in Aufzuchtprogramme. Und in MV? Auch meine Beschwerde ist raus aber ich befürchte nur massive Sammelbeschwerden bringen was.


----------



## belle-hro (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> Bei den Dänen fliesst das Geld der Angelkarten zu erheblichen Teilen in Aufzuchtprogramme. Und in MV?


Das ist so nicht richtig. Die Gelder gehen sehr zum größten Teil wieder zurück in Besatz- und Aufzuchtmaßnahmen.


Der Pilot schrieb:


> Auch meine Beschwerde ist raus aber ich befürchte nur massive Sammelbeschwerden bringen was.



Und selbst die bringen nur wenig. Die Ignorranz dieses Ministerium schreit zum Himmel. Musste das leider in den letzten drei Jahren öfters erfahren. Der Protestbrief ist raus.

Gruß
Belle


----------



## otterfisch (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

is beschwert.
Habe den Text noch ein wenig in Richtung "bürokratendeutsch" gebürstet, wer will kann das gerne benutzen:

*Betreff: Beschwerde über Netzfischerei an der Küste

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit möchte ich Ihnen eine Beschwerde zusenden über die unzumutbaren Angelbedingungen an der Küste von Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Es gibt für uns Angler kaum noch Möglichkeiten, in Küstennähe zu fischen, da durch Netzfischerei große Küstenabschnitte abgesperrt werden. Die Situation verschlimmert sich jährlich. Ich fordere Sie auf, den Vorschlag der 500m Grenze zu jeder Seite der Zuwege umzusetzen. Es kann nicht sein, dass Angler auf einer Länge von ca. 20km Küste noch gerade 500m befischen können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

*


----------



## sundeule (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ich habe auch geschrieben:

*Beschwerde über gezielte  Stellnetzfischerei auf Wandersalmoniden*



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit möchte ich mich über die unzumutbaren Verhältnisse bezüglich der Netzfischerei vor den Küsten von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern beschweren.
Meine Beschwerde betrifft die gezielte Fischerei auf wandernde Salmoniden (Meerforelle und Lachs) an den Küsten unseres Landes.
Die Meerforelle war in ihrem Bestand existenziell gefährdet; der Lachs galt in Deutschland als ausgestorben. Dass es beide Fischarten noch beziehungsweise wieder in Deutschland gibt, ist einem großen finanziellen Aufwand und ungezählten ehrenamtlichen Arbeitsstunden zu verdanken. Aufzucht- und Besatzmaßnahmen erfolgen nicht zuletzt durch Mittel, die sich aus Fischereiabgaben der Sportfischer speisen. Ebenso werden viele der ehrenamtlichen Arbeitsstunden zum Erhalt der bedrohten Großsalmoniden über Angelvereine geleistet.
Im krassen Gegensatz dazu steht die gezielte Netzfischerei auf wandernde Salmoniden.
Da in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern keine gesetzliche Regelung für einen Mindestabstand zur Uferlinie besteht, werden Stellnetze direkt in die Frühjahrswanderwege der Salmoniden gestellt. Durch die exzessive Netzfischerei werden bestandserhaltende  Maßnahmen teilweise ad absurdum geführt. Schleswig-Holstein und Dänemark gebieten 200 m Mindestabstand zur Uferlinie.
Auf der Insel Rügen lassen sich Stellnetze in unmittelbarer Ufernähe beobachten. Oft stehen diese in deutlich weniger als 50m Entfernung zur Uferlinie.
Neben der Gefährdung der Salmonidenbestände gebe ich zu bedenken, dass in der Uferzone Tauchvögel besonders zahlreich auf  Beutejagd sind und ebenfalls durch ufernahe Netze gefährdet sind.
Einen weiteren Grund für eine Neuregelung sehe ich in einer Beeinträchtigung des touristischen Potentials unseres Landes außerhalb der Hauptsaison.
Die Angelfischerei auf Meerforellen erfreut sich einer enormen Beliebtheit und zieht im Frühjahr Angeltouristen aus ganz Deutschland an. Aufgrund der Netzfischerei genießt unser Bundesland inzwischen einen zum Teil einen schlechten Ruf unter Meerforellenanglern. Gerätehändler und Informationsplattformen im Internet warnen oft schon vor Besuchen der Meerforellenreviere Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns. 
Ich möchte anregen, hier eine Neureglung zu veranlassen, die 200m Mindestabstand zur Uferlinie beinhaltet.
Ich freue mich auf Ihre Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## sundeule (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Trotz der beeindruckenden Größe des Boards sollten wir aktiv die örtlichen Vereine und natürlich die bekannten Angler ansprechen und aktivieren. Auch Gerätehändler können gute Multiplikatoren sein.
|wavey:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Erste Erfolgsmeldung!

Es sind zwar erst 8 Beschwerden eingegangen, aber wenn man hartnäckieg genug ist, kann man auch was bewirken. 

Das Netz zwischen Warnkenhagen und Steinbeck, wird kontroliert werden, auf länge und Kennzeichnungspflicht.
Es war dem Ministerium nicht bekannt, das die Fischer so lange Netze auslegen, ohne eine Unterbrechung. 3km lange Netze ohne Unterbrechung sind auch da nicht tragbar. 
Alle 500m muss ein Netz eine Fahne haben und wenn das Netz bis zur Wasseroberfläche geht, muss es durch Schwimmer gekenzeichnet sein. Alles in diesem Fall nicht gegeben. Mal sehen, was passiert.

Detalierte Angaben sind aber wichtig. Länge des Netzes und Abstand zum Ufer. Am besten mit Bild.


----------



## sundeule (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Erste Erfolgsmeldung!
> 
> Es sind zwar erst 8 Beschwerden eingegangen, aber wenn man hartnäckig genug ist, kann man auch was bewirken.
> 
> ...


 
Super und danke für Deine Initiative!#6 

Was für Bilder nöchte denn der Mann? Geht es um eine Dokumentation der Zustände oder um brandaktuelles Material als Grundlage für Kontrollen?


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



sundeule schrieb:


> Super und danke für Deine Initiative!#6
> 
> Was für Bilder nöchte denn der Mann? Geht es um eine Dokumentation der Zustände oder um brandaktuelles Material als Grundlage für Kontrollen?


 

Ja Moin, 

die Leute leben in ihrer Theorie. Wenn die irgendwo im Inland sitzen, können die nicht sehen, was am Wasser so wirklich los ist. Als ich Herrn Martin sagte, das der Fischer von Wankenhagen bis Steinhagen ein durchgäniges Netz gelegt hat, wollte der das erst nicht glauben. Der Fischer hat aber die Genehmigung 16km Netz zu legen. Darauf Martin: Ach so, ja das kann sein. Und ich dann: Und wo steht in der KüfVo was von Unterbrechung? Hat er dann erst mal selbst nachgelesen und ist darauf gekommen, das der Fischer tatsächlich die 16km am Stück legen könnte. Fand er dann aber auch nicht so gut und er ist direkt dem Minister unterstellt. Er hat aber anscheinend, die Problematik erkannt. Schon 2km durchgehend Netz, sind auch für ihn zu viel des guten. Deshalb mal die Länge der Netze festhalten, damit sie mal sehen was so los ist. Ganze Steilküsten, sind ja abgeriegelt. Also, es geht um beides. Einfach mal die Netze dokomentieren, wie sie zur Zeit stehen und bei Google einzeichnen. Bild speichern und senden. Da können sie sich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, mal ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## elbtwister (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

@Lovefield1
gut zu lesen das einige leute im ministerium aufwachen .

@alle
nur so als idee|kopfkrat am samstag ist doch das 3 flensburger mefo-treffen.leider hab ich keine zeit,aber es wird doch bestimt leute geben die diese"aktion"publik machen könnten .je mehr aktiv werden desto größer die erfolgsaussichten.


----------



## sundeule (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ok, dann unterstütze ich das bebildern mal heute Abend


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Moin Moin,
leider noch keine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen aber vielleicht reagieren die ja mal #c . Warte noch die Tage ab dann kommt Mail Nr. 2 :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## eastspöket (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

@Lovefield:m 
@elbtwister|wavey: 
@Sundeule
@alle die sich beteiligen:vik: 
habe meinen Senf dazugegeben,war vom 12-16 03.direkt vor Ort und es war GRAUENVOLL MIT DEN NETZEN:v


----------



## Gnilftz (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Beschwerde ist raus! |wavey:


----------



## MefoProf (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

So, nun habe ich dem Ministerium meine Meinung zu dem ganzen mitgeteilt.

@ Sundeule

Guter Text. Hier in Dänemark sind es aber leider nur 100m, aber damit kann ich  auch leben. #h


----------



## sundeule (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



MefoProf schrieb:


> So, nun habe ich dem Ministerium meine Meinung zu dem ganzen mitgeteilt.
> 
> @ Sundeule
> 
> Guter Text. Hier in Dänemark sind es aber leider nur 100m, aber damit kann ich auch leben. #h


 

Ups - peinlich!#c


----------



## MefoProf (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ach was, man kann ja nicht alles wissen|rolleyes


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Und auch meine Mail ist raus! :m 

Gleichzeitig ist auch eine Mail an den Landesanglerverband MV raus!!! #h


----------



## angelschnur (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

So habe die Mail versendet, und für meine Freundin gleich mit !!!

Super sache !!!:m 

Aber wie wäre es dennn wenn man ein eigenes Forum für initiativen erstellt?????????????????
Denn ich denke mal das ein Karpfenangler,Stippfischer oder Big Gamer nicht unbedingt in dieses forum hineinschaut,aber wenn er es wüste bestimmt gerne an der Aktion teilnehmen würde!!!
Andersherrum würden sich, sicher auch einige Mefoangler an anderen Themen beteiligen!!!!
Denn Fakt ist doch das wir hier genug Leute sind um was zu bewegen. Man müsste die Kräfte nur ordenlich bündeln dann wäre doch eine Unterschriftenaktion mit 300 oder mehr Stimmen ein Witz!!!

Also liebe Anglerboard betreiber wie wäre es damit???
Müsste doch auch in euren Interesse liegen ODER???


Ich wäre mit dabei :m 


Liebe Grüße 

Sascha


----------



## Dr. Komix (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Nicht zu vergessen unser Brandungsangler Kollegen.
Besteht nicht die Möglichkeit die Lizenzen der Fischer (nicht Berufsfischer) auf zu kaufen und so mit ein kleinen Teil zur Ostsee-Netz-Mauer Silllegung beizutragen? Beispiel: England?


----------



## elbtwister (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Und auch meine Mail ist raus! :m
> 
> Gleichzeitig ist auch eine Mail an den Landesanglerverband MV raus!!! #h


 

hallo rolf#h 
stell doch bitte mal die E-Mail adresse vom landesanglerverband M-V rein.möchte den sportsfreunden auch ein paar zeilen schreiben. andere boardies bestimmt auch #h . vielen dank im voraus:m .

gruß jörg#h


----------



## mcchaser2003 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Hier meine Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr ####,
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 20.03.2007, mit der Sie auf ein Konfliktfeld zwischen der in Ufernähe ausgeübten Berufsfischerei und dem Brandungsangeln hinweisen. 
Die Thematik wurde bereits im vergangenen Jahr im Rahmen der Novellierung der Küstenfischereiverordnung - KüFVO M-V mit Vertretern des Landesanglerverbandes des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und der Berufsfischerei ausgiebig diskutiert. 
Grundlage für die Diskussion bildete eine im Vorjahr vorgelegte Studie zu dem fischereilichen Aufwand (Anzahl von Stellnetzen) in küstennahen Bereichen der Mecklenburger Bucht. Die Studie kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass die ufernahe Stellnetzfischerei während der Herbstmonate erheblich dazu beitragen kann, dass Meerforellen am Aufsteigen in die Flüsse gehindert werden. Vor dem Hintergrund dessen, dass alljährlich erhebliche finanzielle Mittel aus dem Verkauf von Angelberechtigungen und aus der Fischereiabgabe zum weiteren Aufbau eines natürlichen Meerforellenbestandes eingesetzt werden, wurden Regelungen zur Stellnetzfischerei diskutiert, die Meerforellen das Aufsteigen in die Flüsse erleichtern sollten. Dabei wurde außerdem überlegt, wie im Einvernehmen mit der bereits durch EU- Recht stark reglementierten Berufsfischerei den Interessen der Brandungsangler besser Rechnung getragen werden kann.
Bei aufsteigenden Meerforellen wurde davon ausgegangen, dass diese sich eine gewisse Zeit in Ufernähe aufhalten; für absteigende Meerforellen wurde hingegen angenommen, dass diese nach dem Ablaichen weitgehend zielgerichtet in tieferes Wasser abwandern.
Vor diesem Hintergrund wurde zum Schutz der aufsteigenden Meerforellen mit der Novellierung der KüFVO M-V im Jahr 2006 als Kompromiss zwischen dem Landesanglerverband M-V e.V. und der Berufsfischerei während der Meerforellenschonzeit (Mitte Sept... bis Mitte Dez.) innerhalb einer 300-m-Zone vor der Küste geregelt, dass Stellnetze einen Abstand zueinander von mindestens 300 m haben müssen und eine Länge von 500 m nicht übersteigen dürfen. Damit wurde auch den Interessen der Brandungsangler (zumindest für die Dorschangelei im Herbst) weitgehend Rechnung getragen.
Außerdem wurden im Salzhaff Sonderregelungen für die Fischerei getroffen. Um absteigenden Meerforellen einen besseren Schutz zu gewähren, wurde ebenfalls als Kompromiss zwischen LAV und Berufsfischerei bis zum 28. Februar eines Jahres in einer Entfernung von 300 m zur Mündung wesentlicher Zuflüsse die Fischerei untersagt. 
Für eine Ausweitung der Abstandsregelung für Stellnetze auf die Monate Januar bis März jedes Jahres wäre nach jetzigem Stand der Diskussion zunächst ausreichend zu belegen, dass absteigende Meerforellen sich in der in Frage stehenden Zeit noch verstärkt in Ufernähe aufhalten. Es ist angedacht, diese Fragestellung in nächster Zeit untersuchen zu lassen. Voraussetzung dafür ist die Bereitstellung von Mitteln aus der Fischereiabgabe. Sollte sich im Ergebnis entsprechender Untersuchungen belegen lassen, dass sich absteigende Meerforellen auch in den Monaten Januar bis März in Ufernähe aufhalten, gäbe es neben den von Ihnen genannten Anmerkungen aus hiesiger Sicht auch neue fachliche Gründe, um erneut mit der Berufsfischerei und dem Landesanglerverband über eine entsprechende Abstandsregelung der Stellnetze zum Schutz der Meerforellen auch während des ersten Quartals eines Jahres nachzudenken.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

__________________________________________________

#q #q #q #q #q #q #q


----------



## SundRäuber (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Sehr  gute Initiative..die es natürlich gilt  zu  unterstützen....
Ich als  Exil-Stralsunder werde natürlich auch mal einen Beitrag dazu leisten .und zwar in meinem Verein in Stralsund sollten sich durchaus weitere Unterstützer  finden lassen die gern Ihre Unterschrift  geben für einen guten Zweck.gerade erst letzte Woche  habe ich meinen eigenen Vater ...der mir  eigentlich mal das Angeln beigebracht hat ...mit dem MefO-Virus  infiziert...
Nach dem erfolgreichem Abschneiden am Donnerstag letzter Woche ..setzte  sich  dann mein Vater  Freitag  in aller  Frühe  in Stralsund in den Zug nach Hamburg... um seinen Sohnemann ( mich ) zu begleiten...und siehe  da ..auf  Fehmarn gelang  Ihm dann doch gleich  bei seinem ersten MefoAusflug der Fang  eine 50iger Trutte...Ostern wollen wir es dann gemeinsam auf  Rügen versuchen ...  in der Hoffnung nicht von beschriebenen Netzen  eingeschränkt zu sein !!!

Also nach Ostern werden mit  Sicherheit  weitere  Schreiben meinerseits  rausgehen !!!  Damit  die  HERREN  & DAMEN  auch mal sehen das  es  sich nicht um ein STROHFEUER  handelt !!!

LG  SundRäuber


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Moin,
ich habe auch meine Antwort bekommen. Und zwar geneu die gleiche wie mcchaser2003. #q 
Daran kann man mal sehen das es den Leuten am A... vorbei geht was wir hier schreiben.
Darum würde auch eine Unterschriftenliste gar nichts bringen. Es ist leider so habe ich schon des öffteren erfahren müssen.


----------



## elbtwister (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe auch meine Antwort bekommen. Und zwar geneu die gleiche wie mcchaser2003. #q
> Daran kann man mal sehen das es den Leuten am A... vorbei geht was wir hier schreiben.


 
ich auch  |gr: !
nur wischi waschi |bla: .TROTZDEM WEITER PROTEST!!!


----------



## MefoProf (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ist doch erst einmal positiv, dass die überhaupt reagieren. Die Mühlen mahlen nun einmal langsam.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ja, ich finde die Antwort auch ganz OK. Und es bewegt sich doch. |supergri  Nur warum müßen die erst mal eine Studie in Auftrag geben. Der Fischer mit seinen Netzen und wir Angler stehen doch nicht umsonst zu dieser Jahreszeit da im Wasser. Ich glaube, so etwas nennt man Zeit schinden. Die Mühlen abeiten langsam.  |rolleyes 

Dank euch allen. Wie bewegt man einen Berg. Man fängt mit dem ersten Stein an. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



> Dank euch allen. Wie bewegt man einen Berg. Man fängt mit dem ersten Stein an.


Stimmt.
Siehe auch z. B. mit den Interviews im Magazin mit den Parteivorsitzenden aller im Bundestag vertetenen Parteien zum Thema Angeln - auch da tröpfelte schon die zweite Antwort ein, und bis auf die Unionsparteien bekam ich schon von allen anderen Rückmeldungen.

Nur nicht nachlassen, immer wieder auf die Zehen treten!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Wer möchte, kann sich weiter "auslassen"!

Aus dem Impressum der Seite des LAV-MV

Zitat:
"Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg- Vorpommerm e.V. 
Axel Pipping- LAV Geschäftsführer
Siedlung 18 a
19065 Görslow
Telefon: +49 3860 56030
Telefax:: +49 3860 560329
E-Mail: *lav-mv@t-online.de*
Internet:www.lav-mv.de"
Zitat Ende!

Und nun haut in die Tasten!  |znaika:  #4  |smash:  #h

Noch ein Nachtrag. *Auszug* aus meiner E-Mail an den LAV-MV

"Ziel sollte es doch sein, dass solche Fänge, wie der des Herrn Thorsten Wichmann, Vizepräsident für Umwelt, Natur- und Artenschutz im LAV vor drei Jahren, auch in Zukunft noch an den Küsten von MV möglich sind.
Sicherlich ist es auch in Ihrem Interesse, dass die eingesetzten finanziellen Mittel zur Aufzucht von Wandersalmoniden, nicht in derartiger Weise durch die komerzielle Fischerei ausgenutzt wird."

Der Fang, um den es geht, war ein Lachs auf Rügen. Gefangen beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus.
Wer Lust hat, kann sich den Thread raussuchen. Er lautete: "Monstermefo auf Rügen"


----------



## HAVSEI (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Hallöchen.

Also ich warte noch auf meine Antwort .....mal sehen ob´s die gleiche wird. Nichts desto trotz finde ich dieses Zitat......


> Sollte sich im Ergebnis entsprechender Untersuchungen belegen lassen, dass sich absteigende Meerforellen auch in den Monaten Januar bis März in Ufernähe aufhalten, gäbe es neben den von Ihnen genannten Anmerkungen aus hiesiger Sicht auch neue fachliche Gründe, um erneut mit der Berufsfischerei und dem Landesanglerverband über eine entsprechende Abstandsregelung der Stellnetze zum Schutz der Meerforellen auch während des ersten Quartals eines Jahres nachzudenken.


.....hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an.#6
Zwar wird es uns in dieser Saison nicht mehr soviel nützen, aber wir können auf die nächste(n) hoffen. Vielleicht klappt´s ja, denn schlimmer kann es doch nicht mehr werden. Oder??????

Anbei, sollte auch, wie von mefohunter84 angesprochen, der Kontakt mit dem LAV-MV gesucht werden, der letztendlich unsere Interessen ggü. den Berufsfischern vertritt.
Also nicht nur per mail, sondern auch auf Vereinssitzungen o.ä. das Thema ruhig zur Diskussion bringen.#6


----------



## MefoProf (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Na dann sollten sich die Herren einfach mal die Meerforellenfängethreads hier im AB durchlesen.  Damit dürfte jedem klar sein, dass sich absteigende Mefos in diesen Monaten bevorzugt in Küstennähe aufhalten. 

Möchte echt gerne einmal wissen, wie die auf den Trichter gekommen sind, dass die Mefos nach dem Laichen ins offene Meer ziehen (gibt natürlich schon einige)|kopfkrat


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Hallo,
lasst mal den LAV-MV aus dem Spiel. Der sitzt schon im Boot. Es gibt Zeiten, da kann eine Person für 10000 sprechen und es gibt Situationen, da ist es besser wenn auch nur 1000 Leute selber sprechen. |krach:


----------



## sundeule (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ich habe noch mal nachgelegt mit meiner Sicht zum Aufenthalt der Trutten im Frühjahr.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Liebe Leute, habe gerade die Nachricht erhalten, das es wohl wieder versucht wird uns zu verarsch........
Gemeint ist, das die Stellnetzfischerei, nur in den Flußeinmündungen in den ersten 3 Monaten des Jahres eingschrängt werden soll. Damit hat man aber den LAV-MV schon beim ersten mal abgespeist in dem man ihnen für den Herbst dieses zugesagt hat. Es soll nur die Zeit verlängert werden. Das ist aber gar nicht Bestanteil der Beschwerde.


----------



## sundeule (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, habe gerade die Nachricht erhalten, das es wohl wieder versucht wird uns zu verarsch........
> Gemeint ist, das die Stellnetzfischerei, nur in den Flußeinmündungen in den ersten 3 Monaten des Jahres eingschrängt werden soll. Damit hat man aber den LAV-MV schon beim ersten mal abgespeist in dem man ihnen für den Herbst dieses zugesagt hat. Es soll nur die Zeit verlängert werden. Das ist aber gar nicht Bestanteil der Beschwerde.


 

Dann also jeweils weiter präzisieren und Antwort einfordern.


----------



## Dr. Komix (23. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Habe es aus eienm anderen Forum aber auch zu dieser Thematik:

http://www.lav-mv.de/dokumente/garn-des-anstosses.htm



Dr. K


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ich habe gestern mit einem Blinker Redakteur gesprochen. 
1. In MVP liegen nicht so lange Netze.
2. Das ist laut der KüFo von MV nicht erlaubt.
Man die Landesregierung MV kennt ihre eigenen Gesetze nicht. Der Blinker, kennt die ja viel besser und die Netze sind anscheinend nur Einbildung. Ich kann nur hoffen, das der Redakteur es nur im Stress gesagt hat, da die neuste Ausgabe am 29.03.07 erscheint. Aber irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, das wenn man sein Hobby zum Beruf macht, alles nur noch Arbeit ist. Es wurde um Rückruf nach dem 29. gebeten. Allerdings mit dem Satz. Lange Rede kurzer Blödsinn. Rufen sie mal nach dem 29. zurück.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Du hättest sagen sollen, das du ne Anzeige schalten willst, dann wär der Bursche putzmunter geworden.
Ist schon kraß, wenn die einen einfach mal so für wahrnehmungsgestört erklären.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Also, ob es nun unser Erfolg ist............aber es steht zur Zeit kein Netz mehr zwischen Warnkenhagen und hinter Elmenhorst. Vieleicht sogar hoch bis nach Steinbeck. Das sind dann hier schon mal ca. 3,5 km Netz weniger. Anscheinend, haben auch viele Gastleser geschrieben und andere wie ich heute am Wasser hörte. Ich weis zwar nicht wie, aber die Buschtrommel arbeitet super.


----------



## MefoProf (30. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Hab gestern auch meine Antwort bekommen. Identischer Text. |uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. März 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ich war grade 4 Tage in Ahrenshoop. Alle 200m ein Netz in oder unter Wurfweite. Lustig. 2 Trutten habe ich trotzdem bekommen, mit Dorsch war es Essig.

Uli


----------



## sven halletz (2. April 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit einem Blinker Redakteur gesprochen.
> 1. In MVP liegen nicht so lange Netze.
> 2. Das ist laut der KüFo von MV nicht erlaubt.
> Man die Landesregierung MV kennt ihre eigenen Gesetze nicht. Der Blinker, kennt die ja viel besser und die Netze sind anscheinend nur Einbildung. Ich kann nur hoffen, das der Redakteur es nur im Stress gesagt hat, da die neuste Ausgabe am 29.03.07 erscheint. Aber irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, das wenn man sein Hobby zum Beruf macht, alles nur noch Arbeit ist. Es wurde um Rückruf nach dem 29. gebeten. Allerdings mit dem Satz. Lange Rede kurzer Blödsinn. Rufen sie mal nach dem 29. zurück.



OUTING
1. Der angebliche BLINKER-Redakteur ohne „Netzwahrnehmungsempfinden“ war ich.
2. Ich kann nicht für den BLINKER sprechen, sondern nur für den ESOX – denn nur für dieses Ressort bin ich zuständig. Lediglich wenn in der BLINKER-Redaktion alle Telefone besetzt sind, springt das Telefon auf mich um - so wie in diesem Falle an diesem Tag.
3. Ja, ich habe den Anrufer gebeten, mich nach dem 29. März zurückzurufen, da wir mitten in der Heftproduktion steckten. Hintergrund dazu: Während der Heftproduktion – die heiße Phase, in der die aktuelle Ausgabe entsteht -  gibt es knallharte Terminketten, an denen auch weitere Unternehmen wie Litho-Anstalt, Druckerei, Vertrieb, Einzelhandel usw. hängen. Die haben in der Regel wenig Verständnis dafür, wenn Redakteure in dieser heißen Produktionsphase stundenlange Telefonate zu (bitte nicht falsch verstehen) was für Themen auch immer führen und dadurch Produktionsketten gefährden, weil sie Termine nicht einhalten. Klingt kompliziert, ist aber so.
4. In meiner Funktion als ESOX-Verantwortlicher habe ich nicht immer an „Netzwahrnehmungsstörung“ gelitten. Beweis: Ich habe bereits im August 2004 (also rund zweieinhalb Jahre bevor dieser Thread zum gleichen Thema hier eröffnet wurde) zu diesem Thema auf Seite 64-65 einen zwei Seiten langen Artikel im ESOX abgedruckt mit dem Titel: „Offene Worte“. Vorspann begann so: „Mecklenburg-Vorpommern wirbt unter anderem mit einem sehr erfolgreichen Meerforellen-Projekt um angelnde Touristen. Doch was nützt es, wenn die dann am Strand keinen Platz zum Angeln finden, weil in Wurfweite der Angler Fischernetze liegen? usw.usf.“
5. Was immer wieder verwechselt wird: Die politische Durch- bzw. Umsetzung von Anglerforderungen ist nicht Aufgabe einer Zeitschrift. Wer glaubt, dass Zeitschriften das könnten, überschätzt deren Möglichkeiten. Politisches Umsetzen von Anglerforderungen ist Aufgabe eines Anglerverbandes - in diesem Falle des zuständigen Landesanglerverbandes von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Zeitschriften können allerdings Missstände schildern bzw. öffentlich machen – aber das habe ich, wie oben schon gesagt, bereits vor über zweieinhalb Jahren getan.
Tut mir leid, wenn loveline1 das nicht wusste. Aber nichts für ungut. Wer noch mehr Fragen dazu hat, darf mir gern 'ne PN schicken. Werde versuchen, sie zu beantworten - z.Zt. haben wir ja keine Heftproduktion...


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Man soll niemanden daran hindern, sein Geld zu verdienen. Das einzige, was mich irritiert hat ist, das mir da jemand am Tel. was über die Länge der Netze und der Küfo aus MV erzählen wollte, obwohl ich nun wirklich mit den richtigen Leuten gesprochen habe die, die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, eigentlich kennen sollten. Und wenn was im argen liegt, dann möchten viele nicht, das es publik wird. Und um die Massen zu bewegen, ist eine Zeitung gar nicht schlecht. Es gibt nichts gutes, außer man tut es.,


----------



## andre23 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

....unterschätze niemals die macht der medien....die medien steuern die politik .... oder auch anders herum!!!!
....es gibt immer druck und gegendruck....


----------



## plüschohr (12. April 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

also ich war am osterwochenende zu einem kurzem spaziergang an den tarnewitzer bach, direkt am auslauf. was ich dort gesehen habe reicht mir erst mal wieder, die netze standen direkt am auslauf und dann schön aufgestellt in richtung wohlenberg so ca. 100m.:c :r


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

War heute in Elmshorn. Da kamen mir zwei Angler entgegen die nur fluchten. Es stehen wieder Netze dort und wegen Nebel, konnte man nichts sehen. Die haben da ihre Blinker versenkt. Ich selbst bin dann auf die andere Seite gegangen und dachte es steht dort kein Netzt. Bis ich auch meinen Bliker hängen hatte. War aber mit dem Beely unterwegs und konnte ihn retten. Aber keine Auftriebkörper und keine Fahne alle 500m zu sehen.


----------



## sundeule (12. April 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Heute auf dem Darß haben wir uns gefreut, dass keine Netze an der Steilküste standen.
...bis wir im Belly lospaddelten: da kam er schon und legte mehrere Netze bis direkt an den Strand


----------



## Malla (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

War gestern in Elmenhorst. Dort stehen keine Netze mehr. Ich wurde auch erstmalig von der Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert. Der freundliche Herr berichtete über 80 Beschwerden#6  die wegen Netztfischerei in der Gegend volägen. Sie würden jetzt vermehrt kontrollieren. Es handelt sich nach seinen Angaben um 2 Fischer aus Travemünde. 
Ach ja, Fisch gabs keinen. War auch nur barfuß mit Telerute und Familie unterwegs. Aber nicht mal ein Hornhecht.
Letzte Woche vom Belly dort allerdings viele Dorsche bis 70 auf 6-8m Wassertiefe.
TL Malla


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Malla schrieb:


> Sie würden jetzt vermehrt kontrollieren.




Das ist auf alle Fälle ein Erfolg #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Genau! #6   So sehe ich es auch. Allerdings scheinen in diesem Falle die Kontrolleure ja am Strand gewesen zu sein. Natürlich können die Bilder machen, wenn z.B. Netze aufgestellt oder eingeholt werden. Allerdings sind die Handlungen in diesem Falle schon recht stark eingeschränkt.     Dennoch gibt es Anlass zur Hoffnung! #6


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ja Moin, also das da keine Netze mehr stehen, ist ab Mai immer so. Der ,,Ostseelachs" ist ja auch nicht mehr da. Und kontroliert wird da sehr oft, da es das Angelgebiet eines Fischereiaufsehers ist. Aber machen, kann der auch nichts gegen die Netze. Aber es ist Bewegung rein gekommen. #6


----------



## Fliegenspezi (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Nochmal was zum Thema Anreise, Tourismus, Übernachtung etc. Ich war dieses Jahr in den Monaten Januar, Februar, März und April bestimmt 6 mal in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs, komme aus Erfurt und muß Euch über die weite Anreise sicherlich nichts erzählen. Was diese Jahr allerdings mit der Netzstellerei abging, geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Hinfahren, runterlaufen, Netze bestaunen und wieder kehrt machen waren ca. 60-70% meiner kostbaren (Angel)Zeit. Herzlichen Dank. Die nächsten Jahre gehts nach Dänemark, Schweden oder vielleicht Polen (?), MeckPomm kann mich mal, solange sich da nichts ändert.


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

war gestern vor dazendorf auch alles zugestellt.
die Netze standen in 3-er Reihen vor dem Strand.:v

äußerst zum Göbeln


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Habe mir erlaubt noch mal nach zu fragen, wie denn der Stand der Dinge ist. 

Antwort wie folgt.

Sehr Herr Hoffmann,

beigefügte Antwort wurde vor einiger Zeit zahlreichen Anglern übermittelt.

Die in dem Schreiben zu absteigenden Meerforellen angekündigten Untersuchungen sind mittlerweile in Auftrag gegeben und werden aus der Fischereiabgabe des Landes finanziert.

Ich hoffe, Ihnen ein wenig weiter geholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag


U. Blume

Sehr geehrter Herr soundso,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 25.03.2007, mit der Sie auf ein Konfliktfeld zwischen der in Ufernähe ausgeübten Berufsfischerei und dem Brandungsangeln hinweisen. 
Die Thematik wurde bereits im vergangenen Jahr im Rahmen der Novellierung der Küstenfischereiverordnung - KüFVO M-V mit Vertretern des Landesanglerverbandes des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und der Berufsfischerei ausgiebig diskutiert. 
Grundlage für die Diskussion bildete eine im Vorjahr vorgelegte Studie zu dem fischereilichen Aufwand (Anzahl von Stellnetzen) in küstennahen Bereichen der Mecklenburger Bucht. Die Studie kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass die ufernahe Stellnetzfischerei während der Herbstmonate erheblich dazu beitragen kann, dass Meerforellen am Aufsteigen in die Flüsse gehindert werden. Vor dem Hintergrund dessen, dass alljährlich erhebliche finanzielle Mittel aus dem Verkauf von Angelberechtigungen und aus der Fischereiabgabe zum weiteren Aufbau eines natürlichen Meerforellenbestandes eingesetzt werden, wurden Regelungen zur Stellnetzfischerei diskutiert, die Meerforellen das Aufsteigen in die Flüsse erleichtern sollten. Dabei wurde außerdem überlegt, wie im Einvernehmen mit der bereits durch EU- Recht stark reglementierten Berufsfischerei den Interessen der Brandungsangler besser Rechnung getragen werden kann.
Bei aufsteigenden Meerforellen wurde davon ausgegangen, dass diese sich eine gewisse Zeit in Ufernähe aufhalten; für absteigende Meerforellen wurde hingegen angenommen, dass diese nach dem Ablaichen weitgehend zielgerichtet in tieferes Wasser abwandern.
Vor diesem Hintergrund wurde zum Schutz der aufsteigenden Meerforellen mit der Novellierung der KüFVO M-V im Jahr 2006 als Kompromiss zwischen dem Landesanglerverband M-V e.V. und der Berufsfischerei während der Meerforellenschonzeit (Mitte Sept.. bis Mitte Dez.) innerhalb einer 300-m-Zone vor der Küste geregelt, dass Stellnetze einen Abstand zueinander von mindestens 300 m haben müssen und eine Länge von 500 m nicht übersteigen dürfen. Damit wurde auch den Interessen der Brandungsangler (zumindest für die Dorschangelei im Herbst) weitgehend Rechnung getragen.
Außerdem wurden im Salzhaff Sonderregelungen für die Fischerei getroffen. Um absteigenden Meerforellen einen besseren Schutz zu gewähren, wurde ebenfalls als Kompromiss zwischen LAV und Berufsfischerei bis zum 28. Februar eines Jahres in einer Entfernung von 300 m zur Mündung wesentlicher Zuflüsse die Fischerei untersagt. 
Für eine Ausweitung der Abstandsregelung für Stellnetze auf die Monate Januar bis März jedes Jahres wäre nach jetzigem Stand der Diskussion zunächst ausreichend zu belegen, dass absteigende Meerforellen sich in der in Frage stehenden Zeit noch verstärkt in Ufernähe aufhalten. Es ist angedacht, diese Fragestellung in nächster Zeit untersuchen zu lassen. Voraussetzung dafür ist die Bereitstellung von Mitteln aus der Fischereiabgabe. Sollte sich im Ergebnis entsprechender Untersuchungen belegen lassen, dass sich absteigende Meerforellen auch in den Monaten Januar bis März in Ufernähe aufhalten, gäbe es neben den von Ihnen genannten Interessensbekundungen aus hiesiger Sicht neue fachliche Gründe, um erneut mit der Berufsfischerei und dem Landesanglerverband über eine entsprechende Abstandsregelung der Stellnetze zum Schutz der Meerforellen auch während des ersten Quartals eines Jahres nachzudenken.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag

Blume


----------



## sundeule (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Na, dann durftest Du die dolle Antwort wenigstens noch einmal lesen:r

Ich denke zur Unterstützung der Problemwahrnehmung sollten wir ab Schonzeitende ufernah gestellte Netze dokumentieren und stetig zuleiten.


----------



## MefoProf (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Na dann ist die Untersuchung über das Verhalten absteigender Forellen inzwischen wenigstens in Auftrag gegeben worden. |uhoh:

Kann sich dann ja nur noch um einige Jahre handeln, bis die Untersuchung durchgeführt, Ergebnisse ausgewertet, Massnahmen beratschlagt, Anträge gestellt und Gesetze eingeführt werden. #q. Hab bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen wesentlichen Schritt vergessen, der erforderlich ist, bevor sich überhaupt etwas tut.

Möchte echt mal wissen, wer denen eingebildet hat, dass eine Meeforelle direkt nach dem ablaichen schnurgerade auf die Ostsse hinaus zieht und sich erst im Herbst wieder an der Küste einfindet. 

Man kann sich ja wohl an 5 Fingern abzählen, dass das so nicht richtig sein kann. Die Fischer stellen ihre Netze doch nicht umsonst dort auf und die Angler gehen doch auch nicht zum Spass im Winter/Frühjahr auf die Mefojagd an der Küste.


----------



## mullet64 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Sorry, habe den Thread jetzt erst gefunden.
Und gleich die Beschwerde abgeschickt.
Gruß
mullet


----------



## Ulli06 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Alles klar,
ich hab mich heut Euch angeschlosse.


----------



## sundeule (5. November 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Gut so - steter Tropfen #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Zitat MefoProf: 





> Na dann ist die Untersuchung über das Verhalten absteigender Forellen inzwischen wenigstens in Auftrag gegeben worden.
> 
> Kann sich dann ja nur noch um einige Jahre handeln, bis die Untersuchung durchgeführt, Ergebnisse ausgewertet, Massnahmen beratschlagt, Anträge gestellt und Gesetze eingeführt werden. . Hab bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen wesentlichen Schritt vergessen, der erforderlich ist, bevor sich überhaupt etwas tut.


#d#d#d
Ganz so dramatisch ist`s ja nun auch nicht. 
Ich kenne einige der Herren aus dem Vorstand des LAV M-V persönlich. Auch die sind leidenschaftliche Meerforellenangler. Und wie allgemein bekannt ist, steckt der LAV M-V ca. 50 % von den Geldern aus der Fischereiabgabe (Küstenfischereischein) in die Produktion von Meerforellennachwuchs. Einschließlich Wiederansiedlung. Also liegt es durchaus auch im Interesse des LAV, wenn die Thematik zügig voranschreitet! 
Ich habe im Herbst 2007 in der Wismarer Bucht (bis jetzt) noch kein Netz gesehen, das deutlich unter 300m zum Ufer aufgestellt war.


----------



## fischlandmefo (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ich wohne auf dem Fischland und beoachte die schweinerei schon sehr lange.Die Netze stehen dicht an dicht bis an den Strand und verstellen die besten Strandabschnitte!
Auch auf Rügen habe ich schon oft im Halbkreis vor einer Bachmündung aufgestellte Netze gesehen. Und Netze bis an den Strand sind nicht selten.Wo kann man sowas melden???


----------



## Inseljung (7. November 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Ich wohne auf dem Fischland und beoachte die schweinerei schon sehr lange.Die Netze stehen dicht an dicht bis an den Strand und verstellen die besten Strandabschnitte!
> Auch auf Rügen habe ich schon oft im Halbkreis vor einer Bachmündung aufgestellte Netze gesehen. Und Netze bis an den Strand sind nicht selten.Wo kann man sowas melden???



Du meinst einen Halbkreis um die komplette Nord-Insel !?

Es ist nämlich schon wieder soweit :r :c #q

Glücklicherweise stehen die nicht mehr in Wurfweite, sondern man kann jetzt bis zum Netz laufen und von dort schön die freie Ostsee befischen...:v

Alles sehr traurig..

MfG Inseljung


----------



## sundeule (9. November 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Ich wohne auf dem Fischland und beoachte die schweinerei schon sehr lange.Die Netze stehen dicht an dicht bis an den Strand und verstellen die besten Strandabschnitte!
> Auch auf Rügen habe ich schon oft im Halbkreis vor einer Bachmündung aufgestellte Netze gesehen. Und Netze bis an den Strand sind nicht selten.Wo kann man sowas melden???


 
Na sagen wir so: Du kannst es dokumentieren und ans Ministerium zur Datenanhäufung senden. Zu "melden" haben wir da im Moment nicht viel. Es gibt in MV keine Mindestabstandregelung um Ufer und so dürfen die Netze, wie über die gesamte Winter- und Frühjahrssaison üblich, ganz legal bis ans Ufer gelegt werden.
Lediglich für den Herbst gibt es nach hartem Ringen ein paar erste Regelungen .


----------



## Robi Hobi (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Hi Boardie´s!!!#h

Ich hoffe ihr habt Weihnachten gut überstanden, genug Federvieh verdrückt und die Lachsseiten im Tiefkühler gelassen!

Wie ich bereits erwähnt hatte, war ich ja am Wochenende auf Rügen, mitunter in Göhren!
Hier hatte ich mir den Nordperd und Südperd angeschaut.
Laut dem Buch "Modernes Meeresangeln" wird das Gebiet als NSG angepriesen, wo jedoch das Angeln vom Ufer ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. Natürlich mußten wir uns von Einheimischen eines besseren belehren lassen.
Nun jedoch das was ich nicht verstehe.;+
Ich darf am Ufer mit meiner Angel nicht langwaten, da ich ja die Tierwelt erheblich stören könnte, jedoch dürfen hunderte von Touristen, Spaziergänger etc. ... am Ufer spazieren gehen, Steine ins Wasser werfen und den Starnd nach Andenken umpflügen!!!|krachUnd das in der Nebensaison!)
Und nun die Härte. Der Fischer darf mit seinem Motorboot, bis ans Ufer fahren, dort sein Netz in einem Abstand von 10m zum Strand verankern und auslegen!:c

Ich versteh das alles nicht.


Gruß Robi Hobi

P.s. Die gleiche Aufstellweise habe ich in Mukran und Dranske auch schon erlebt. 
Nur dort gibt es kein NSG!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

betreff netze im schongebiet!!!
ich mußte auf eine telefonische beschwerde mit datum,bootsnr.und zeugenbenennung sagen lassen die fischer dürfen durch den NATIONALPARK fahren und auch netze stellen in selbigen denn es gibt dafür eine außnahmeregelung die darfst du käuflich erwerben


----------



## Inseljung (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Moin,

stimmt!!
Damit können DIE auch Aalketten mitten ins NSG legen #d

Mal eine bessere Nachricht:

Konnte letztens Meerforellen beobachten die über die Netze gesprungen sind :vik: #r

Lag es an der Sonne ? glitzert das Monofil der Netze im Licht oder wat?

MfG Inseljung


----------



## Robi Hobi (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

|wavey:

Kann jemand von Euch sagen, wie es zur Zeit zwischen Schwanensee und Boltenhagen aussieht, bzgl. der Netze?
Letztes Frühjahr war ja alles zugestellt.
Will am Sa./So. mit nem Kumpel die Küste dort bewaten!
Vielleicht sogar mein BB und ne Fliegenrute mitnehmen.
Ist von Euch jemand oben?

#h#h Robi Hobi


----------



## Fxxxxx (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Moin,

habe diesen Thread erst heute gefunden |rolleyes 
Ich hatte diesen Beitrag schon im Rostocker Thread eingestellt, aber hier passt es ja auch wunderbar rein.


Wir waren am 16.12.07 mal in Stoltera am "Mefo" Strand - Und keine Mefo-Jäger da. Warum --> Siehe Bilder - der Strand war zugeflastert mit Netzen. 
Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass die Netze so dicht am Ufer stehen - bin daher extra nochmal nach Hause gefahren um ne Cam zu holen.

Die Netze standen gleich auf der ersten Sandband - sieht man auch schön auf dem zweiten Bild. Mit einer Spinnrute + 30g Blinker würde man da *locker aus dem Handgelenk rüberwerfen*. Ich schätze 40 - 60 Meter (ich kann da aber in meiner Subjektivität auch gewaltig daneben liegen).

Und die Netze standen dicht an dicht bis nach Warnemünde hoch. Und wie auch auf dem 1. Bild zu erkennen ist, wurden zwischen 2 Netzen nur wenige Meter Abstand gehalten ...

Danach sind wir in Elmenhorst spazieren |rolleyes gewesen und haben dort dann 12 Spinnangler gesehen.

--> an diesem Tag haben die Netze in Stoltera vielen Mefo-Jägern einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht ...


http://img49.*ih.us/img49/4703/bild1yp7.jpg


http://img49.*ih.us/img49/3672/bild2vi4.jpg


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ja die Dorschsaison geht für die Fischer wieder los. #q

Und es dauert auch bestimmt nicht mehr lange und Elmenhorst ist auch wieder dichtgestellt.


----------



## HAVSEI (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Hallöchen.

Ich war am letzten Wochenende auf Rügen/ Tromper Wieck unterwegs, aber an Fisch war leider nicht zu denken.
Alle 50m waren die Netze senkrecht zum Strand ausgelegt,
sozusagen zugepflastert.................ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
Ich finde es zum :v

Hoffentlich ändert sich bald was in MV, ansonsten lohnt sich der Weg zur unserer Küste wohl nicht mehr.

Die tagesformabhängigen Beißlaunen der Forellen kann man ja als Angler leider nicht beeinflussen, aber dem massiven Raubbau und dieser Rücksichtslosigkeit sollte unbedingt entgegengewirkt werden.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Moin, 

habe mich gestern noch mal mit dem Herrn Klüber vom Tourismusverbandes MV unterhalten. Es ist ja nicht die bester Werbung, wenn man auf der einen Seite gerne eine Angelkarte für 20€ verkaufen will und auf der anderen Seite stehen dann die Angler vor aufgestellten Netzen. Er setzt sich auch noch mal für eine schnellere Änderung der Küfvo ein. Mit einem Studienergebniss ist erst in 1-1,5 Jahren zu rechnen. Aber auch er hatte schon etwas über die Problematik gehört. Also gesprochen wird bei den richtigen Stellen schon darüber.


http://www.auf-nach-mv.de/site/42_377_701/3148.html?


----------



## Fxxxxx (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Möchte auch mal wieder was zu Fischernetzen / -leinen und Co. beitragen. Und zwar letzte Woche am Warnemünder Strand:

http://img118.*ih.us/img118/4664/hundqp4.jpg

http://img118.*ih.us/img118/4664/hundqp4.jpg


----------



## gerdi49 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

das hier sieht aus wie eine boje wo mit man ein boot fest machen kann.


----------



## Fxxxxx (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

sieht vielleicht so aus, sind es aber hier nicht *g*


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Der Hund begeht gerade eine Straftat! Fischwilderei bzw. Diebstaht! 

Ne mal im Ernst. So geht es nicht.
Ich frage mich allerdings, welche "Fanggeräte" so dicht unter Land liegen. ;+#c
Netze haben nach meiner Erkenntnis |kopfkrat  eine andere Markierung. Langleine so dicht unter Land macht auch nicht wirklich Sinn.  Ich denke mal, daß es "verdriftete" Markierungen von Langleinen, oder wirklich Boots-/ Ankermarkierungen waren! #6


----------



## Fxxxxx (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Also die letzten paar Wochen haben die ihre Leinen schon bei halber Buhnenlänge verankert und dann raus.
Interssant ist das dann, wenn sie die Leinen bei Hochwasser legen und der Wasserspiegel dann stark zurückgeht. Und gerade in Warnemünde bis hoch nach Willihöh macht das schon viele Meter Strandbreite aus.

Meistens sind die ja man Fähnchen makiert. Oft aber auch nur mit weißen oder roten Bällen und manchmal auch nur mit weißen Schwimmern (sehen aus wie Schaumpolysterolplatten) |krach:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Hallo da haben wir den schönen Tread wieder. Da es bald los geht. Weiß schon jemand etwas neues? Ich mein, langsam sollten die Verantwortlichen der Regierung doch rausgefunden haben, das sich die Meerforelle anfang des Jahres doch tatsächlich in Küstennähe aufhält. 

Zitat:Für eine Ausweitung der Abstandsregelung für Stellnetze auf die Monate Januar bis März jedes Jahres wäre nach jetzigem Stand der Diskussion zunächst ausreichend zu belegen, dass absteigende Meerforellen sich in der in Frage stehenden Zeit noch verstärkt in Ufernähe aufhalten. Es ist angedacht, diese Fragestellung in nächster Zeit ( zwei Jahre als nächster Zeit, sollte doch eigentlich reichen ) untersuchen zu lassen. Stand 22.03 2007


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Zitat:Für eine Ausweitung der Abstandsregelung für Stellnetze auf die Monate Januar bis März jedes Jahres wäre nach jetzigem Stand der Diskussion zunächst *ausreichend zu belegen*, dass absteigende Meerforellen sich in der in Frage stehenden Zeit noch verstärkt in Ufernähe aufhalten. Es ist angedacht, diese Fragestellung in nächster Zeit ( zwei Jahre als nächster Zeit, sollte doch eigentlich reichen ) untersuchen zu lassen. Stand 22.03 2007[/COLOR]



Tja und wie kann man das "ausreichend belegen"? |kopfkrat

Indem man Fangkontrolle (Netzfischerei in Ufernähe) durchführt!!! 
Nur wird diese sicherlich nicht gebührend ausgewertet werden! |uhoh:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Hi Mefohunter,

die Regierung von MV hat vor 1 1/2 Jahren eine Forschungsarbeit in Auftrag gegeben. Böse Zungen behaupteten ja schon damals, die setzen auf Zeit um es einschlafen zu lassen. Nur ich schlafe nicht im Frühjahr. Diese Studie, müßte ja mal irgendein Ergebniss gebracht haben. Ist eh schon merkwürdig gewesen, das die sich nicht die Studien der anderen Bundesländer bedient haben.

*Vieleicht sollten wir mal wieder alle per mail nachfragen.* 

Auf stetigem Druck, entsteht sogar ein Diamant. 

Vieleicht kann mal wieder, diesmal jemand anderes, einen schönen Brief verfassen? Ich bin der zweite, der ihn absendet!!!!

g.martin@lu.mv-regierung.de


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ich habe mal viel Geld in einem Frühjahr in M-V gelassen. Für mich ist Küstenangeln in M-V gestorben, so macht das einfach keinen Spaß. Nie wieder.


----------



## gallus (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

He Uli,

wat hat denn soviel Geld gekostet?


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ferienhaus, Anreise, Verpflegung. Sollte halt ein Angelurlaub sein. Ohne Netze wäre es vielleicht auch nett geworden. Es war mein fester Wille die deutsche Wirtschaft zu unterstützen, aber unter den Umständen sieht mich Meck-Pomm nicht wieder, also wieder DK oder Schweden oder sonst S-H.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

So ich habe noch mal mit Herrn Blume gesprochen. Der forschungsauftrag ist abgeschlossen, reicht aber alleine nicht aus, um eine Änderung durch zu setzen. Wenn sich der Landesanglerverband MV nicht zu diesem Thema äußert, wird es schwer werden, etwas zu ändern. Eine Änderung der KüFo ist aber im Gespräch. Es muß halt Position bezogen werden. Habe noch einen Brief angehängt.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


Bezug nehmend, auf unser Telefonat von heute, wollte ich noch einmal schriftlich nachfragen, was aus dem Forschungsauftrag über die abwandernde Meerforelle geworden ist. Kann man den irgendwo im Internet einsehen? 

Für uns Sportfischern, wäre die bestehende Fensterregelung der Stellnetze mit 300m Abstand vom Ufer tragbar, wenn diese bis ende April ausgedehnt werden würde. So haben die Berufsfischer und Sportfischer die Möglichkeit, ihrer Arbeit / Hobby nachzugehen. Bei km langen Stellnetzen direkt unter der Küste, ist das Sportfischen nicht mehr ausführbar, da man seine Blinker direkt in das Netz werfen kann und auch keine Fische mehr die Möglichkeit haben, unter Land zu schwimmen. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Hoffmann


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Habe vorhin eine SMS von einem Boardi bekommen, der heute in der Nähe von Boltenhagen unterwegs war. *300 m vom Strand entfernt zwei Netzreihen hintereinander!*
Jetzt kommt`s aber. Gegen Mittag ein Fischer gerade mal *50 m vor ihm* noch ein Netz ausgelegt!!! ;+
Dat geht ja nun mal garnicht! #d
Wäre gerne mal, mit der Kamera, vor Ort gewesen.
Der Herr Dr. Backhaus hätte dann wohl eine nette Mail mit Anhang bekommen!
Langsam reicht`s wirklich! |krach:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Habe vorhin eine SMS von einem Boardi bekommen, der heute in der Nähe von Boltenhagen unterwegs war. *300 m vom Strand entfernt zwei Netzreihen hintereinander!*
> Jetzt kommt`s aber. Gegen Mittag ein Fischer gerade mal *50 m vor ihm* noch ein Netz ausgelegt!!! ;+
> Dat geht ja nun mal garnicht! #d
> Wäre gerne mal, mit der Kamera, vor Ort gewesen.
> ...




Echt unglaublich sowas...
Hab meine ersten Mefoerfahrungen auch in Boltenhagen gemacht,die letzten 2 Jahre fische ich aber lieber auf Fehmarn und in DK,da hat man nicht sone Probleme mit den Netzen...Echt schade Boltenhagen ist eigentlich echt ne schöne Ecke!!


----------



## sundeule (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Habe vorhin eine SMS von einem Boardi bekommen, der heute in der Nähe von Boltenhagen unterwegs war. *300 m vom Strand entfernt zwei Netzreihen hintereinander!*
> Jetzt kommt`s aber. Gegen Mittag ein Fischer gerade mal *50 m vor ihm* noch ein Netz ausgelegt!!! ;+
> Dat geht ja nun mal garnicht! #d
> Wäre gerne mal, mit der Kamera, vor Ort gewesen.
> ...


 
Auf Rügen wären 50m ja mal echt großzügig weit draußen.
5-10m vom Strand sieht man immer wieder mal.:v
Ich sende seit zwei Jahren auch gelegentlich ein paar Fotos. Leider ist der Schiet immer noch legal in MV|krach:


----------



## gallus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Habe vorhin eine SMS von einem Boardi bekommen, der heute in der Nähe von Boltenhagen unterwegs war. *300 m vom Strand entfernt zwei Netzreihen hintereinander!*
> Jetzt kommt`s aber. Gegen Mittag ein Fischer gerade mal *50 m vor ihm* noch ein Netz ausgelegt!!! ;+
> Dat geht ja nun mal garnicht! #d
> Wäre gerne mal, mit der Kamera, vor Ort gewesen.
> ...




@ Rolf

Wenn du im LAV organisiert bist,
kennst du ja wohl noch die gröszeren Konflikte
mit Mr. *Till Backhaus?

*Ich sach nur freier Touri-schein in MV-wenn ihr nicht mitspielt
macht irgendeiner eure Pachtverträge platt.(Kein Zitat von Hern Backhaus|rolleyes)


----------



## Berat (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

....also zwischen Kieler und Hohwachter Bucht kommt es dem Vernehmen nach in diesem Winter zu immer größeren Verlusten an Netzen. Ein Kutter aus Heikendorf hat daher schon nachts Wache auf dem Wasser geschoben. Scheint nicht so viel gebracht zu haben... naja, ich habe um Hohenfelde ein paar unzufriedene Stimmen mit sehr viel Konsonanten und wenig Vokalen gehört, die häufiger bei Dunkelheit auf dem Wasser unterwegs sind.... unsere kleine Küstenguerilla.. irgendwie rührend ... was kostet eigentlich so ein Netz? Ich distanziere mich jedenfalls in aller Form von derartigen Vorfällen und verurteile dies ausdrücklich !!! Leider ist es immer so dunkel, wenn ich nachts beim Einpacken die Stimmen höre. Man hört jetzt auch immer öfter von Ankern, die nachts beim Aufholen irgendwo festhängen und nur mit erheblicher Kraft gelöst werden können. Keine Ahnung ... unreiner Grund ... naja, ist jetzt offtopic, sorry ..


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Neeee gallus #d, da bin ich nicht mehr "organisiert"! 

Weis aber aus 1. Hand, daß Vorstandsmitglieder des LAV M-V auch mächtig böse auf die Netze reagieren! |krach:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

So nun ist auch das Bündnis 90 die Grünen SH auf das Thema aufmerksam geworden. Es ist an zu nehmen, das sich auch Meerforellen aus der Trave im Uferbereich von MV aufhalten. Auch die Grünen, hat man versucht, an den LAV MV zu verweisen, da dieser sich ja nicht äußert. Nur, was haben die Lübecker Grünen mit dem LAV MV zu tun? Dieses wurde dann auch höflich abgelehnt. Sie werden sich jetzt bei diesem Thema einschalten. Es kann nicht sein, das die einen durch Aufzucht Umweltschutz betreiben und die anderen aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen, dieses teilweise wieder zunichte machen. 

Bin ich ja mal gespannt. Auf alle Fälle wissen die, wie der Hase politisch läuft.


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, das die einen durch Aufzucht Umweltschutz betreiben und die anderen aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen, dieses teilweise wieder zunichte machen.



Sehe ich ganz genauso. #6
Allerdings sind es hauptsächlich die "Nebenerwerbsfischer" oder andere Bürger mit einer "gültigen Genehmigung", die den "Schaden anrichten, denn diese sind es, die die Netze so nah am Ufer auslegen! |gr:
Die Netze die weiter draußen stehen, so ab 200m, sind kaum eine Gefahr für die Mefos. Die schwimmen vielfach darüber. Außerdem sind die Netze parallel" zu Ufer aufgestellt und schneiden so den Dorschen den "vertikalen Weg entlang von tiefen Rinnen" zur Küste ab. Die Mefos ziehen doch eher parallel zum Ufer. 
Natürlich ist es möglich, daß auch Mefo`s aus der Trave an der Küste von MV schwimmen, aber ich denke mal, das der starke Besatz sowohl in der "Tarnevitz", als auch im "Hellbach" hauptsächlich den Bestand an der Küste von MV und hierbei meine ich die Abschnitte südl. Lübecker Bucht, Wismarer Bucht und Teile der Mecklenburger Bucht verantwortlich sind!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

*So jetzt kommt der Hammer!!!!!* 

Nach unseren Beschwerden anfang 2007, hat man uns doch in Aussicht gestellt, das die Sache erst einmal untersucht werden müsse, ob die abwandernde Meerforelle sich überhaupt noch in Ufernähe aufhält. Dafür ist aber eine Forschungsarbeit in Auftrag gegeben worden, die andauert. Die Grünen, haben nun tatsächlich diese Forschungsarbeit erhalten, nach deren Einsicht ich vergeblich angefragt hatte. 

Zitat: Für eine Ausweitung der Abstandsregelung für Stellnetze auf die Monate Januar bis März jedes Jahres wäre nach jetzigem Stand der Diskussion zunächst ausreichend zu belegen, dass absteigende Meerforellen sich in der in Frage stehenden Zeit noch verstärkt in Ufernähe aufhalten. Es ist angedacht, diese Fragestellung in nächster Zeit untersuchen zu lassen. Voraussetzung dafür ist die Bereitstellung von Mitteln aus der Fischereiabgabe. Sollte sich im Ergebnis entsprechender Untersuchungen belegen lassen, dass sich absteigende Meerforellen auch in den Monaten Januar bis März in Ufernähe aufhalten, gäbe es neben den von Ihnen genannten Anmerkungen aus hiesiger Sicht auch neue fachliche Gründe, um erneut mit der Berufsfischerei und dem Landesanglerverband über eine entsprechende Abstandsregelung der Stellnetze zum Schutz der Meerforellen auch während des ersten Quartals eines Jahres nachzudenken.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zitat Ende

Diese angeblich neue Forschschungsauftrag ist datiert mit, Rostock 6 Februar 2006.
Also ein Jahr vor unseren Beschwerden. Nix mit, wir haben einen Forschungsauftag 2007 in Arbeit gegeben. So und nun rufe ich mal den Herrn Blume an und will mal wissen, was das soll.


EDIT: OK, soll ein Bürofehler gewesen sein und der Rest des Forschungsauftrages, soll nachgereicht werden.


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

*Das ist echt deeer Hammer!!!!!!!!*

Auf was wollen die denn noch warten.#d

Wenn es keine mehr gibt brauchen sie auch nicht mehr forschen.


----------



## sundeule (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, dass wir da grob ver*******rt werden.
Vielleicht sollten wir mal nachhaken, wie denn "Forschungsarbeit" definiert ist.
Eine Diplomarbeit kann damit ebenso gemeint sein wie eine umfassende Auswertung aller Quellen.
Ich habe noch nichts von Anglern gehört, die für eine Studie befragt wurden. Ihr etwa?
Damit schließt man Erfahrungsträger aus, die über zum Teil jahrzehntelange Erfahrungen im Kontakt mit Meerforellen verfügen. Wer immer da forscht: ausgewiesene Meerforellenspezialisten dürften rar sein, da die meisten Biologen deutlich weiter aufgefächert sind.
Gut; ich spekuliere mal nicht weiter...

@Lovefield: Danke sehr für den Kontakt mit Bündnis 90/ die Grünen!
Ich denke, dass solche Initiativen wichtig sind. Die Lobby der Freizeitfischer ist, meine ich, allein nicht stark genug. Um Bewegung in die Sache zu bringen, braucht es weitere Interessengruppen, die Willens sind, ein Politikum zu inszenieren. Der Verwaltungsweg allein kann und wird es nicht zu einer Lösung bringen.

Ein weiterer Ansprechpartner könnte zum Beispiel der Tourismusverband sein. Mir ist es leider nicht gelungen, dänische Studien im Netz zu finden, die sich mit dem ökonomischen Aspekt der Meerforellenprojekte befassen. Vielleicht ist ja jemand mit guten Dänischkenntnissen erfolgreicher.
Eine entsprechende Argumentationslinie könnte deutlich machen, dass die touristische Wertschöpfungskette ertragreicher ist, als die der Fischerei. Der Aufkauf von Lachslizenzen in Irland und Norwegen basiert ganz sicher auch auf ökonomischen Erwägungen.
Dazu kommt ja, wie hier schon oft beschrieben, dass es meist weniger die gewerbliche Fischerei ist, welche Probleme macht. Die Nebenerwerbslizenzen sichern keine Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## sundeule (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

PS: noch eine kleine aktuelle Beobachtung:

Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr konnte ich live sehen, dass Netze auch bei klarstem Wasser und fehlendem Wind gut fischen. Vier bis sechs Fische pro Netz haben wir gezählt, als der Fischer geerntet hat.
Man sieht ja auch echt gut, wenn das Netz 5-10m vom Strand beginnt.|evil:


----------



## Marco74 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Es gab mal im Blinker vor einigen Jahren eine Aussage aus amerikanischer (?) Quelle, dass ein mit der Angel gefangener Fisch um den Faktor 5-10 ökonomisch wertvoller ist, als ein vom Fischer gefangener, verkaufter Fisch.
Wenn einer hier einen Draht zu den Jungs hat...



sundeule schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, dass wir da grob ver*******rt werden.
> Vielleicht sollten wir mal nachhaken, wie denn "Forschungsarbeit" definiert ist.
> Eine Diplomarbeit kann damit ebenso gemeint sein wie eine umfassende Auswertung aller Quellen.
> Ich habe noch nichts von Anglern gehört, die für eine Studie befragt wurden. Ihr etwa?
> ...


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Habe den Bericht vorliegen. Bei Bedarf mal eine MP mit emailadresse an mich senden. Ich schicke ihn dann. Ist schon Arbeit gewesen.

Die Regierung in MV, macht schon ihre Arbeit. Aber der LAV,  scheut die Konfrontation mit den Berufsfischern. Der LAV möchte dort keine schlechtwetter Front aufmachen, da alle im selben Verband zusammen geschlossen sind.  Und solange der LAV nicht Position bezieht, im Sinne der Sportfischer, wird sich anscheinend auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Liebe Angelfreunde,
ich wäre in dieser Geschichte auch sehr vorsichtig. Der Nachweis, das abwandernde Meerforellen sich in Ufernähe aufhalten, könnte in der Bürokratie auch ganz andere Folgen haben: Ein totales Verbot der Netz- und Angelfischerei. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand einem Bürokraten klarmachen kann, wieso 100 Forellen, die von 50Anglern gefangen werden, besser für den Bestand sind, als 100 Forellen, die von Fischern gefangen werden.
Ich muß nicht betonen, dass mich diese Art der Fischerei auch ärgert - aber von den Grünen kam noch nicht viel Vernünftiges für uns Angler oder Jäger.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> ich wäre in dieser Geschichte auch sehr vorsichtig. Der Nachweis, das abwandernde Meerforellen sich in Ufernähe aufhalten, könnte in der Bürokratie auch ganz andere Folgen haben: Ein totales Verbot der Netz- und Angelfischerei. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand einem Bürokraten klarmachen kann, wieso 100 Forellen, die von 50Anglern gefangen werden, besser für den Bestand sind, als 100 Forellen, die von Fischern gefangen werden.
> Ich muß nicht betonen, dass mich diese Art der Fischerei auch ärgert - aber von den Grünen kam noch nicht viel Vernünftiges für uns Angler oder Jäger.


 

Hi Dolfin,

so will ich das aber nicht stehen lassen. Es lesen hier auch die so genanten Bürohengste mit. Wenn die Sportfischer 100 Meerforellen fangen, dann fangen die Berufsfischer aber tausend. Nicht umsonst ist die Meerforelle der Fisch der tausend Würfe. Mein Freund, angelt schon seit sechs Jahren auf Mefo und hat es geschaft, noch nicht eine zu landen. Andererseits wissen wir auch, das wenn er mitkommt, garantiert keiner mit einem Fisch nach Hause geht.


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ja ja, ist schon ein kreuz mit dem Kreuz. |rolleyes
Ich kenne, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt Mitglieder des Vorstandes des LAV MV persönlich und kann nur noch mal unterstreichen, daß auch diese Herren sehr wohl genervt sind von der Stellnetzfischerei so dicht unter Land! 
Aber was soll`s.
Ich zahle für meine Ostseekarte in MV im Jahr 20,- €, jeder andere Jahreskarteninhaber sicherlich auch. Da kommen mit Sicherheit einige tausend € zusammen.
Ein Nebenerwerbsfischer zahlt nach "meinen" Informationen 50,- € pro Jahr. Was ist eigentlich eine Mefo wert ;+|kopfkrat
Ich staune nur immer wieder, daß gerade unter Land sich oft Netze finden lassen.
Dabei kommt man doch garnicht so einfach an eine Lizenz dafür ran?

Zitat aus der Verordnung zur Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern
(Küstenfischereiverordnung - KüFVO M-V) 

Vom 28. November 2006 

" § 17
Begrenzung der Art und Anzahl von Fanggeräten sowie ihre Verteilung
(1) Die obere Fischereibehörde kann auf Antrag Personen, die die Voraussetzungen des *§ 11 Abs. 2 Satz 1 des Landesfischereigesetzes* erfüllen, die Verwendung von Fanggeräten außer der Handangel zur Deckung des Eigenbedarfs gestatten, auch wenn sie nicht als Haupt- oder Nebenerwerbsfischer registriert sind. Die Anzahl der Fanggeräte beschränkt sich auf höchstens acht Aalkörbe, 100 Meter Stellnetze und 100 Haken auf der Langleine je Person.

(2) Als Haupt- und Nebenerwerbsfischer gilt nur, wer bei der Seeberufsgenossenschaft und bei der oberen Fischereibehörde als solcher registriert ist. "

Zitat aus dem Fischereigesetz für das Land Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
(Landesfischereigesetz - LFischG M-V)

Vom 13. April 2005
"§ 11
Verwendung und Mitführen von Fanggeräten

(2) Zur Ausübung der Fischerei mit anderen Fanggeräten ist befugt, wer über eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung zum Fischwirt, über eine gleichwertige Berufsausbildung oder über eine fischereiliche Hochschul- oder Fachhochschulausbildung verfügt oder als Auszubildender oder Gehilfe eines Fischwirtes die Fischerei zusammen mit diesem ausübt. Auf Antrag kann die obere Fischereibehörde Ausnahmen dann zulassen, wenn die Verwendung anderer Fanggeräte für wissenschaftliche Zwecke erforderlich ist. "

Da staunt der Fachmann |bigeyes  und der Laie wundert sich |uhoh:


----------



## ADDI 69 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Moin Loide
Das Forschungsprojekt ist da,wie viele von den Fischen allerdings daten sammeln werden bevor sie in den Fischernetzen landen ist fraglich . Auf jeden Fall ein Hoffnungsschimmer am Horizont.


----------



## MefoProf (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



sundeule schrieb:


> T
> 
> 
> Mir ist es leider nicht gelungen, dänische Studien im Netz zu finden, die sich mit dem ökonomischen Aspekt der Meerforellenprojekte befassen. Vielleicht ist ja jemand mit guten Dänischkenntnissen erfolgreicher.
> ...




Moin,

so weit ich weiß gibt es da auch keine aktuellen Untersuchungen in DK. Deshalb hast du da wohl auch nix finden können :q

Es läuft allerdings zur Zeit genau so ein Projekt, daß zum Ziel hat, die ökonomische Wetrschöpfung des Angeltourismus zu beziffern. Sobald da die Ergebnisse vorliegen, werde ich Bescheid geben.

In einem anderen Projekt, das gerade läuft, werden die Wanderbewegungen der Mefos mit Hilfe von Chipmarkierungen beleuchtet. Auch da kann ich gerne Laut geben, wenn Ergebnisse vorliegen.

|wavey:


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Moin,

ich fing letzens Jahr n Mefo mit nem Transponder in der Magengegend in DK.
Also eben kein Chip oder Sender, sondern sone Markierung auf der Wahrscheinloch ner Nummer stand, um zu gucken, wie viele Fische wieder durch ne Fischtreppe kommen.
Konnte man vor dem ausnehmen nicht sehen, deswegen kam sie mit.


Weiß da jemand was?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## ADDI 69 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fing letzens Jahr n Mefo mit nem Transponder in der Magengegend in DK.
> Also eben kein Chip oder Sender, sondern sone Markierung auf der Wahrscheinloch ner Nummer stand, um zu gucken, wie viele Fische wieder durch ne Fischtreppe kommen.
> ...


Das was die den Mefos jetzt rangehängt haben (an der Rückenflosse)ist ein GPS-Datenlogger in Tampongröße der die Wanderbewegung der Fische aufzeichnet und wohl auch Auskunft uber die Aufenthaltstiefen der Fische gibt


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Das was die den Mefos jetzt rangehängt haben (an der Rückenflosse)ist ein GPS-Datenlogger in Tampongröße der die Wanderbewegung der Fische aufzeichnet und wohl auch Auskunft uber die Aufenthaltstiefen der Fische gibt


 

Das wars nicht.

Son ganz kleines Teil, 1cm lang und 1mm dick.


Gruß JP


----------



## sundeule (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so weit ich weiß gibt es da auch keine aktuellen Untersuchungen in DK. Deshalb hast du da wohl auch nix finden können :q
> 
> ...


 
Danke schön! Es wäre toll, wenn Du uns informieren könntest!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Habe heute mit dem LAV telefoniert, da die neue Küfvo http://mv.juris.de/mv/KueFischV_MV_2006_rahmen.htm ja raus ist und sich wieder nichts getan hat. Die haben angeblich einen Termin bei Minister Backhaus. Habe mir nochmal hier alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen und die Antworten von damals noch mal durchgelesen. 

Für eine Ausweitung der Abstandsregelung für Stellnetze auf die Monate Januar bis März jedes Jahres wäre nach jetzigem Stand der Diskussion zunächst ausreichend zu belegen, dass absteigende Meerforellen sich in der in Frage stehenden Zeit noch verstärkt in Ufernähe aufhalten. Es ist angedacht, diese Fragestellung in nächster Zeit untersuchen zu lassen. Voraussetzung dafür ist die Bereitstellung von Mitteln aus der Fischereiabgabe. Sollte sich im Ergebnis entsprechender Untersuchungen belegen lassen, dass sich absteigende Meerforellen auch in den Monaten Januar bis März in Ufernähe aufhalten, gäbe es neben den von Ihnen genannten Anmerkungen aus hiesiger Sicht auch neue fachliche Gründe, um erneut mit der Berufsfischerei und dem Landesanglerverband über eine entsprechende Abstandsregelung der Stellnetze zum Schutz der Meerforellen auch während des ersten Quartals eines Jahres nachzudenken.

Die haben bestimmt herausgefunden, das sich die Meerforelle nicht unter Land aufhält und deshalb brauchten die auch nichts zu ändern. Spätestens in zwei Monaten, wird einem das wieder bewusst werden. |uhoh:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Sollte sich im Ergebnis entsprechender Untersuchungen belegen lassen, dass sich absteigende Meerforellen auch in den Monaten Januar bis März in Ufernähe aufhalten, gäbe es neben den von Ihnen genannten Anmerkungen aus hiesiger Sicht auch neue fachliche Gründe, um erneut mit der Berufsfischerei und dem Landesanglerverband über eine entsprechende Abstandsregelung der Stellnetze zum Schutz der Meerforellen auch während des ersten Quartals eines Jahres nachzudenken.


 

Da das ja eingeschlafen ist und sich das Land MV und die Berufsfischer darüber gefreut haben dürften, noch mal die Begründung zur Einstellung. 

Da es sich gezeigt hat, das trotz der Netzfischerei genügend Meerforellen den Weg in die Flüße schaffen, ist eine Einschränkung dessen nicht erforderlich. Also die Antwort hatte mit obrigen Text nicht mehr viel gemeinsam.


----------



## OssiHWI (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Es kann einem das Kotzen kommen wenn man sich zur Zeit die Uferregionen westlich von Boltenhagen anschaut. Ab Redewisch hat der Fischer im Abstand von *60m* #qseine Netze schön parallel zur Küste gestellt. Da kannste sämtlich Fischerei wohl die nächsten Wochen vergessen. 2 Snaps hab ich mir abgerissen :cweil ich in der Dunkelheit die Netze nicht gesehen hab. Beim Hellwerden hab ich gedacht mich trifft der Schlag...Morgen früh werd ich mal nen Plausch mit dem ortsansässigen Fischer halten. Andere Stellen muss man ja anscheinend nicht informieren, das bringt ja sowieso nichts....

|wavey: Der gemeine Watangler


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich die letzten zwei Jahre nicht mehr zu euch rüber gefahren bin um zu angeln. Obwohl ihr traumhafte Küstenabschnitte habt. Es loht sich nicht eine Stunde im Auto zu hocken und den Sprit bei den Preisen zu verfahren um nachher fest zu stellen, das man wegen der Netze eh nicht angeln braucht und wieder nach Hause kann. Von Wankenhagen bis Steinbeck war immer alles dicht. Und solange sich das nicht ändert, macht es kein Spaß und ist mir auch zu teuer geworden.


----------



## locotus (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Na das hört sich ja mal wieder Super an. Bin zwischen den Feiertagen in Beckerwitz und wollte eigentlich auch mal die Rute schwingen.


----------



## OssiHWI (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

das kannste alles vergessen. Ich bin von Redewisch aus losgelaufen...so weit das Auge reicht sieht man nur Netze...:c


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> das kannste alles vergessen. Ich bin von Redewisch aus losgelaufen...so weit das Auge reicht sieht man nur Netze...:c


 

:cist doch echt zum heulen.... wir in mv, und das unterstell ich einfach mal jedem aktiven mefofischer, kennt sich mit schonzeiten aus, und setzt jeden fisch in der SZ behutsam zurück... und was machen die jungs? das sie uns das angeln versauen, ist ja das eine, und was ist mit den fischen, ob mindestmaß oder nicht, welche in den netzten verecken??? rein zufällig stellt der fischer die netzte auch so dicht unter land!!!! klar, der arme junge hat ja nur ne nussschale, und darf damit nicht weiter auf offene see... 

war gerade dabei, mich auf den 15. zu freuen, aber kann man echt nur heulen...

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN!!!!#q


----------



## OssiHWI (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

auf zu neuen Ufern. Dann heißt es neue Regionen zu erschließen. Ich könnte wetten, dass das nicht nur in Redewisch so aussieht. Das geht über Steinbeck bis Brook so weiter. Dem müsste man den Kahn versenken und die Netze zerschneiden...


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> auf zu neuen Ufern. Dann heißt es neue Regionen zu erschließen. Ich könnte wetten, dass das nicht nur in Redewisch so aussieht. Das geht über Steinbeck bis Brook so weiter. Dem müsste man den Kahn versenken und die Netze zerschneiden...



Die Gedanken sind frei,...... 
Sofern es bei den *Gedanken* bleibt. |rolleyes
Eigentlich könnte man die Meinungen dazu jedes Jahr vom Vorjahr kopieren. |rolleyes
Außer uns Anglern *will das Keiner verändern*! #d 
Wenn die Netzte wenigstens mehr als 200 m vom Ufer stehen würden, dann kämen genügend Mefos auch in Wurfweite rüber.

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Dem müsste man den Kahn versenken und die Netze zerschneiden...



Bleib mal locker und schieß nicht solche Dinger aus der Hüfte.

Das geht zu weit.


----------



## OssiHWI (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

ich hab jetzt nen paar Stunden die Seekarten studiert und weiss jetzt, dass mich Redewisch so schnell nicht wieder sieht. Es gibt auch noch andere Ecken, die man sich mal genauer betrachten kann. 

@ Truttafriend

ja....ich habe verstanden. Irgendwo muss man sich ja mal Luft machen...Meiner besseren Hälfte brauch ich mit sowas nicht kommen - hier wird man wenigstens verstanden...


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Ich hatte das ganze damals ins rollen gebracht. Gab ein großes Tara. Nur leider ist dann genau das eingetreten, was man mir schon gesagt hatte. Nicht alle beim Amt waren gegen die Angler. Es wird auf Zeit gepielt und die Angler sind nur im Frühjahr aktiv. Die Fischer übers ganze Jahr. Also hat man das ganze auf zwei Jahre schleifen lassen und unser Aufstand ist eingeschlafen. Nicht mal der Vorstand des LAV MV war mehr bei der Anhörung vor Ort, in dem Überverband übrigens die Angler und die Fischer sind. Aber jede Menge Fischer. Und so haben sie dann auch die neue KÜFO gemacht.


----------



## Rosi (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das ganze damals ins rollen gebracht. Gab ein großes Tara.


Hi Lovefield1, das ist der falsche Ansatz. Die 200m Grenze in SH ist doch für Seevögel eingerichtet. Die Vogelschützer möchten gründelnde Enten schützen. Diese sollen sich nicht in strandnah aufgestellte Netze verfangen. 

Man müßte sich in Meck-Pom mit denen verbünden. Auch unsere Enten ertrinken in den strandnahen Stellnetzen!!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

Wie wäre es den mit einem extra Tröd, aktuelle Netzfänge Frühjahr 2012. |kopfkrat


----------



## eric02 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischernetze in MV*

hört sich gut an,bei den ganzen netzen die wir hier haben.ich fang dann mal kurz an.in wohlenberg einen tag vor ende der mefo schonzeit wurde wieder mal alles mit den netzen zu getackert und so dicht am ufer(zumindest auf der linken seite)die hätte man locker zerscheiden können mit wathose und schere,was man leider nicht darf. zum zweiten,heute in brook versucht zu brandeln(ich weiss bekloppt und lebendsmüde)bei dem sturm,was auch nicht geklappt hat. egal der fischer fuhr trotzdem lang und legte fleissig netze aus die keine 200 m vom ufer entfernt waren.(oder holte sie ein)war leider nicht so gut zu erkennen bei dem tollen wetter in der dämmerung


----------

